# Rupaul’s Drag Race UK



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2019)

Starts tonight, on BBC iplayer. 

Here’s Meet The Queens. 

I am wary, as I am not sure the British humour will translate into the format  Not that the format is anything unusual but it feels weird to stand in a line being slagged off and not self-deprecate oneself into oblivion, plus recklessly snap back but that’s just me, plus I don’t watch...that dancing show whose name escapes me  sorry, not trying to be a dick, it’s early  

I am hoping that Alaska & Willam do ep by ep on Race Chaser pod, as they are an enduring pleasure that I genuinely love, after getting slightly disillusioned by the main show+All Stars. 

Anyway! Start your engines


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2019)

Been a lot of build up. Ru knows what he's doing, plus Michelle has probably become famous over here in the last fortnight, so I'm sure they won't fuck it up.

Looking forward to it.

Byyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2019)

OK, am halfway through first ep and am extremely happy


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2019)

That was hilarious


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2019)

tommers said:


> That was hilarious


You are watching the BBC


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> You are watching the BBC


One of them did Kim Woodburn.

The Americans will be so confused


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2019)

tommers said:


> One of them did Kim Woodburn.
> 
> The Americans will be so confused


And they’d have had to explain what a Blue Peter badge is to Ru too  

I laughed at, not with, the lip sync losers dancing


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> And they’d have had to explain what a Blue Peter badge is to Ru too
> 
> I laughed at, not with, the lip sync losers dancing


Yes the right one went.

Ru Peter Badge.

The US version has got a bit stale after 11 series. This has reinvented it a bit.

Snatch game should be good. It'll be nice to know who they are doing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 3, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yes the right one went.
> 
> Ru Peter Badge.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, Snatch Game! <3 I feel reinvigorated with my love for this show


----------



## Poot (Oct 4, 2019)

Well. I have never seen this before. The original, I mean. 

At first I was a bit WTF. Then I couldn't tear myself away like seeing a car crash. Now I realise that I am and always have been basically a drag queen and I need wigs and high heels and MOAR make-up and a good night on the lash immediately. I shall be watching again.


----------



## Poot (Oct 4, 2019)

"I am owning what the cat dragged in."


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2019)

Sequenced Harland and Wolff gantries


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 4, 2019)

Wut?!?! When I looked at iPlayer last night there was only the "Meet the Queens" 15 minute thingy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Wut?!?! When I looked at iPlayer last night there was only the "Meet the Queens" 15 minute thingy.


Should be on?  I saw it from start while it was still on last night iyswim


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2019)

Been half-heartedly going "rawr" all morning


----------



## poului (Oct 4, 2019)

Was worried the runway looks would be embarrassingly cheap in comparison to the US version, but they were solid. Couldn't help but notice there was no footage of them making their outfits, mind.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2019)

poului said:


> Was worried the runway looks would be embarrassingly cheap in comparison to the US version, but they were solid. Couldn't help but notice there was no footage of them making their outfits, mind.


I did notice Singer were in the credits*, but I imagine those two looks were on their prep list and not just knocked up in the werkroom
 I bet we’ll get plenty of sewing stress later on 

* was checking who was beatin Ru’s mug = Raven still


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 4, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yes the right one went.
> 
> Ru Peter Badge.
> 
> ...



Yes, I don't know whether it helps that the cultural references all land, but the US version seems to be maybe too dominated by the looks. I haven't laughed so much at a Drag Race episode since the glory series 4,5 and 6. It was brilliant.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 4, 2019)

Totally agree Plumdaff! I laughed a lot!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 4, 2019)

I adored RuPaul's look. It was amazing. 

I'm not sure about The Vivienne's face because of the amount of work but that's up to her and her Pete Burns / Balmoral Queen was awesome!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I adored RuPaul's look. It was amazing.
> 
> I'm not sure about The Vivienne's face because of the amount of work but that's up to her and her Pete Burns / Balmoral Queen was awesome!


I loved her entrance look too - that wipe-clean red number


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2019)

Mrs SI's initial fave is Blue; I don't usually decide at first (as I never know anyone's names and can't match the contestants in drag to them out of drag for a couple of episodes  )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

Oooh I may have to watch this, it's sounds like my kind of thing. Is it on iplayer?


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh I may have to watch this, it's sounds like my kind of thing. Is it on iplayer?



The UK one is - I think only one episode a week right?  The rest is on Netflix.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 5, 2019)

Ru Peter Badge not quite up there with the weekly prizes on the mother show.  

Very bbc.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Ru Peter Badge not quite up there with the weekly prizes on the mother show.
> 
> Very bbc.


 I'm excited to see what other Very BBC British nonsense the weekly things are - RPDR chequebook and pen? Grab a grand? Gunge tank?!


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Ru Peter Badge not quite up there with the weekly prizes on the mother show.
> 
> Very bbc.


They can't have advertising. So the sponsored holidays are out.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Mrs SI's initial fave is Blue; I don't usually decide at first (as I never know anyone's names and can't match the contestants in drag to them out of drag for a couple of episodes  )


Sum Ting Wong for me.

Or maybe Baga Chips.

They're all pretty value though, got to say.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2019)

I’m near Brighouse so should probably root for the local lady but she didn’t blow my skirt up as much as Baga and The Vivienne. There’s not much better than that scouse accent in 6’ of red PVC, it just seems to make perfect sense 

Edit: changed UPVC to PVC :|


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2019)

We've just watched it

Loved, loved, loved Sum Ting Wong, the Bullring and Stamp were inspired!!!


----------



## magneze (Oct 5, 2019)

Brilliant. So many laugh out loud moments. Sum Ting Wong was robbed btw


----------



## mango5 (Oct 5, 2019)

I had not heard of The Vivienne before I saw her at Bob the drag queen's show in Clapham on Wednesday. So glad I did, won't get that live lineup for under 20 quid again!


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2019)

Clearly, a tighter budget, Ru didn't even hire a photographer for the photoshoot. Really enjoyed it, think its going to be pretty special!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2019)

I assumed it was just a gag that Ru took the pictures himself


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2019)

girasol said:


> Clearly, a tighter budget, Ru didn't even hire a photographer for the photoshoot. Really enjoyed it, think its going to be pretty special!


He's very good at photoshop.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 6, 2019)

Yesssss it's just like the US version but I get all the references, and better lip sync for your life songs thank you BBC music license agreement!


----------



## girasol (Oct 6, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> I assumed it was just a gag that Ru took the pictures himself


I'm sure the answer is on reddit somewhere


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 11, 2019)

"Take it to your mum's house - mum's house" 

"Miss Ken Doll.....miss Ken Doll" 

"We're Team Slag" 

Are the episodes shorter or am I just enjoying it more?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 11, 2019)

I really quite embarrassingly want baga to be my friend.  It’s the yellow fur rave coat he wears in the talking heads bits.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 11, 2019)

I always love to see what boy Ru comes out wearing at the beginning of every show. His suits are ah-may-ZING!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 11, 2019)

It's all about the runway for me and my favourite looks this week: Davina, Blu and Crystal


----------



## smmudge (Oct 11, 2019)

"Your line is much better....no, your line is 'much better'" loooool


----------



## Lorca (Oct 11, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I really quite embarrassingly want baga to be my friend.  It’s the yellow fur rave coat he wears in the talking heads bits.



Shame he's a tory tho 
Edit: he says he's not anymore


----------



## smmudge (Oct 18, 2019)

It's like she's got an almond between her legs


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 18, 2019)

Lorca said:


> Shame he's a tory tho
> Edit: he says he's not anymore



On Twitter he says he's voting Corbyn at the next election. 

I must admit I am desperately wanting him not to be a Tory because he's a wonderful encapsulation of filthy hilarious panto UK drag and I'm enjoying watching him so much.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

There's something about The Vivienne that I don't like but her runway look was fantastic this week.

Davina De Campo is becoming my favourite.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2019)

Blu Hydrangea's "genteel English rose" 
Black death realness indeed


----------



## smmudge (Oct 19, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There's something about The Vivienne that I don't like but her runway look was fantastic this week.
> 
> Davina De Campo is becoming my favourite.



Yeah we really like Davina, definitely deserved to win this week!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 19, 2019)

I think my early favourite is The Vivienne. Think it's largely the accent.


----------



## Lorca (Oct 19, 2019)

As a brummie i'm rooting for sum ting wong now that scaredy kat (who is vegan ar) is out (not seen episode 3 yet). The vivienne is quite polished and i can see her winning, but not my favourite for some reason!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 24, 2019)

OMG Snatch Game! We all know it's the best of the Drag Race things!

2 Thatchers. I wish they'd gone for 2 Thatchers.

I seriously hope The Viv does Cilla. I fucking hate Cilla 

Anyway...let's see...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 24, 2019)

The Viv is killing it. Hats off.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 24, 2019)

If the Vivienne pulls out a cracking look for the runway now, I'm going to have to start liking her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 24, 2019)

Blu had my favourite runway look tonight


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 24, 2019)

The Viv is so talented, but she has the least pleasant personality.  I’m totally torn.  

Btw, how did we have a uk snatch game and not a single reference to Blankety Blank???


----------



## poului (Oct 24, 2019)

Ripper of an episode, that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> The Viv is so talented, but she has the least pleasant personality.  I’m totally torn.
> 
> Btw, how did we have a uk snatch game and not a single reference to Blankety Blank???


There was one.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2019)

The Vivienne is I reckon the one to beat. Davina just irritates me tbh. 

Some of the runway outfits were incredible tonight


----------



## magneze (Oct 24, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> The Viv is so talented, but she has the least pleasant personality.  I’m totally torn.
> 
> Btw, how did we have a uk snatch game and not a single reference to Blankety Blank???


Isn't the concept a reference to Blankety Blank?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 24, 2019)

magneze said:


> Isn't the concept a reference to Blankety Blank?


Yes, “the snatch game” is what BB was called in America.  Just thought it’d be worth mentioning the much loved uk branding.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2019)

Ru mentioned it!


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 24, 2019)

It was called Match Game in the US. I'm trying to think of an equally dirty pun for Blankety Blank. 

I thought it was terrific. I think Baga manages to be great and warm to her competitors which I hope proves a winning combination.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 25, 2019)

Davina, The Viv and Baga for the final. I hope Crystal goes home soon (should have gone this week).


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Ru mentioned it!


Did she?


----------



## girasol (Oct 25, 2019)

I think that was the best snatch game ever!  Not just Trump and Thatcher, but *almost* everyone was actually pretty decent!  Really warming up to the Viv, despite the teeth.  So perfect it's disturbing   But there's *A LOT* of talent in there.  I think Viv will win.  Baga runner up.  Crystal is quite interesting and intriguing...



Spoiler



Sad to see Sum Tim Wong go, but his David Attenborough really not funny in the slightest.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2019)

Totally thought Blue and Cheryl stictched him up over Nigella, though. Nothing about their advice felt genuine.


----------



## girasol (Oct 25, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Totally thought Blue and Cheryl stictched him up over Nigella, though. Nothing about their advice felt genuine.



oh, yeah, Blue actually admitted it.  Nasty, but hey, they are going to have to deal with that when they reunite


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm watching again - Ru saying "space ghettos"


----------



## girasol (Oct 26, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm watching again - Ru saying "space ghettos"



I don't get why that is funny - missing the reference...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 26, 2019)

girasol said:


> I don't get why that is funny - missing the reference...


It's a thing from a while back about how if you say space ghettos in an American accent it sounds like spice girls in a scottish accent. Try it. It's funny


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2019)

Donald Trump and Thatcher slayed that Snatch Game!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm a bit bored with Cheryl's everything being Essex based.

I reckon The Viv and Baga are favourites though I rather like Davina as she looks very, to quote Stephen Sondheim, "Good times and bum times, I've seen them all and my dear, I'm still here"


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 1, 2019)

Loved Viv's shorts/shirt/cowboy hat outfit at the start of this week's show.

Blu finding out what a rent boy is 

Frock Destroyers were amazing and it was good to see a chink in the Viv's armour.

Davina's runway look was AMAZING!

Final 3: Viv, Baga and Davina. Davina's my winner for her artistry, vulnerability, kindness and humour but I really can't call the actual winner. She's just a more well rounded person. I like her a lot. And that really high singing!


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Davina's my winner for her Charisma, Uniqueness, Nerve & Talent



Ffy.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2019)

Yes, I'm very happy with the final 5. I still really like Davina, but I'd be happy with her, viv or baga winning. Maybe as there's no prize money Ru will just crown them all!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2019)

Frock Destroyers were brilliant , really working together as a group and all looked really relaxed and enjoying themselves. I wonder if a lot of that was due to Davina taking the lead but making sure it's was something they could all follow.

I loved both Baga and Davina's catwalk look. Baga's hat was great. Plus she did what The Viv and Cheryl Hole didn't which was to take a recognisable look and  exaggerate it into something special.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 5, 2019)

Davina is my favourite but also really liking Baga. Frock destroyers 

Viv has been really polished (except last week) but is just not likeable. 

Cheryl is fairly annoying with her fake budget Alyssa Edwards (obligatory mouth-pop) and I never liked Alyssa much anyway!


----------



## strung out (Nov 5, 2019)

Divina is amazing. Has everybody seen her appearance on The Voice a few years ago?


----------



## smmudge (Nov 5, 2019)

Every time I see a clip of Sum Ting Wong doing David Attenborough, I think he could have done a really good Boris Johnson.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 7, 2019)

Sapphireblue said:


> Cheryl is fairly annoying with her fake budget Alyssa Edwards (obligatory mouth-pop) and I never liked Alyssa much anyway!



I didn't think much of Alyssa after season 5 - although she was clearly talented, she seemed a bit "lights on but no one's home". However I completely changed my opinion after All Stars 2, when she showed a lot more of a compassionate side and really switched on. She was one of the best and should have gone to the end, but stands out as one of the most dignified exits in the whole show.

Doesn't excuse Cheryl's incessant and irritating tongue pops though


----------



## magneze (Nov 7, 2019)

BBC to make second series of Drag Race UK


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 9, 2019)

every time Baga does the bit to camera i love her more, and very much the opposite for the Vivienne...

i think Baga thankfully skipped the lip sync partly because she clearly has more potential and partly because off camera Graham and Cheryl convinced the Americans that chippy tea was a totally standard and understandable phrase in the UK!

still loving Divina best, i thought she stood up for herself relatively well and it came across ok but not brilliant. obviously she does have a point cos clearly Vivienne doesn't think much of her drag or consider her the top rival, which is ridiculous given how things have gone. the trouble is Vivienne isn't listening so having the argument with her is pointless really, it doesn't change her opinion.

is it me or does Michelle not like Cheryl Cole  (the real one, not a fan myself). the obligatory singing along with the lip sync seemed a bit forced.


----------



## girasol (Nov 9, 2019)

See, I think The Viv does see Divina as a threat and is tactically dismissing her, to rile her up. Divina should have kept her cool and ignored it, but probably a pressure cooker in there... With every passing week I've liked The Viv more and more for many reasons. Viv ftw! I just don't feel Divina is likeable, not to me, despite the many many talents.


----------



## strung out (Nov 9, 2019)

Vivienne is a bully and a cunt


----------



## girasol (Nov 9, 2019)

strung out said:


> Vivienne is a bully and a cunt



You do need to have the most C.U.N.T. to win Drag Race  Not sure what you mean by bully though.

The Vivienne opens up about past drug abuse in emotional Drag Race UK scene - Gay Times


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2019)

I think the Viv is arrogant and went in expecting to walk it.  No humility.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2019)

I think it’s really only between Divina and The Vivienne in terms of top two.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 10, 2019)

yeah i don't think the Viv is a bully, but she started off looking arrogant and i thought fair enough, she is good, maybe as time goes on i'll grow to like her. and i just haven't.

whereas Divina i love, she reminds me a little of Yvie Oddly, in that she's an allrounder and doesn't really mix that well within the group but really likeable to the audience and has a mad laugh that just opens her whole face up in a lovely way.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 10, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> I think it’s really only between Divina and The Vivienne in terms of top two.



I think given that the prize is a YouTube programme Baga Chipz must be in the running.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 10, 2019)

I really like baga. The Vivienne has no humility, talented yes but just not FUN to watch--impressions aside, and while Davina is talented its a bit stageschool jazz hands if you know what I mean. 

Baga is the funniest one on there. Doesn't take himself seriously, is really down to earth and is really fun to watch. I don't care if the outfit is kitch and a bit like your grant's. That's the fucking point.

 Chippy tea fish WATER? 

LOL.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 10, 2019)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> <snip>
> 
> I don't care if the outfit is kitch and a bit like your grant's. That's the fucking point.
> 
> ...



yes, this! i would be happy if Baga won, rather her than the Viv for sure.


----------



## tommers (Nov 10, 2019)

Baga is the one who has made me laugh the most. Can't stand vivian.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 10, 2019)

tommers said:


> Can't stand vivian.



Imagine what she was like with a coke habit D:


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 14, 2019)

Well Baga didn't come out of that very well did she?


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well Baga didn't come out of that very well did she?


No she did not. No idea what was going on between them but that wasn't a good look.


----------



## girasol (Nov 14, 2019)

Sapphireblue said:


> yeah i don't think the Viv is a bully, but she started off looking arrogant and i thought fair enough, she is good, maybe as time goes on i'll grow to like her. and i just haven't.
> 
> whereas Divina i love, she reminds me a little of Yvie Oddly, in that she's an allrounder and doesn't really mix that well within the group but really likeable to the audience and has a mad laugh that just opens her whole face up in a lovely way.



I really really liked Yvie, but haven't felt the same about Divina, although, on tonight's episode Divina was more able to laugh at herself, more relaxed and fun than on any episode! Yvie's laugh is magic!!! Can hear it now, in my head.

I did love the relationship between The Viv and her mum. And Divina's sister was quite adorable and fun. Don't wanna say anything about Baga and her mum, because, having a really complicated & difficult relationship with my own mother, I'd not want to judge theirs.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 15, 2019)

i also understand having a difficult relationship with family, but i also know how to keep my mouth shut. not judging the relationship but it was not handled well by Baga.

Divina's was a true matching family look, one of the best i've seen on all seasons. i'm guessing she had a duplicate of her favourite dress cos this task ALWAYS comes up. 

and lol at Cheryl failing to realise her clothes wouldn't fit her 2 sizes bigger sister.

i did wonder if the lip sync song was picked to stop Cheryl having such an advantage, as it was clearly something Baga would know and be good at. and the dress really worked for it. at one point i thought Cheryl might be not in bottom two because of the great runway performance (if not outfit) which would have meant Viv in bottom two which would have made me laugh. 

i do think the weakest person went. i had warmed to the irritating bitch by the end though so sad to see her go.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2019)

Baga’s Lipsynch was one of the best I’ve ever seen.  Though the song helped as it has character and narrative.  

Was it just me who thought The Viv’s Look was a bit shit? I mean, I’d say it *is* harder with the mums so probably Cheryl deserved to be in the bottom two because she had it really easy.  But The Viv’s Look was dull and her mum was as drowning in a dressing gown.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2019)

Struggling with how those eyebrows on Sacka Spudz came about.  I mean - you’d start again, surely.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 16, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Was it just me who thought The Viv’s Look was a bit shit? I mean, I’d say it *is* harder with the mums so probably Cheryl deserved to be in the bottom two because she had it really easy.  But The Viv’s Look was dull and her mum was as drowning in a dressing gown.


Totally agree! It looked like one of those "glamorous" nylon housecoats from the 1970s that Abigail or Margot Leadbetter might float about in. The wig was awful too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

The small put my coat on earlier and I thought "Baga Chips"!!


----------



## smmudge (Nov 16, 2019)

Omg baga stop talking, for the love of god just stop talking!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2019)

Davina's sister is lovely, I got a bit teary when they met.


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2019)

Baga is absolutely hilarious but since the way she treated her mum, I don't feel so into her now - (I was happy to overlook the fact that she's a Tory until then ). I think Ru will rule her out as a winner now as well.

Divina was my fave until her meltdown last week. As endearing as it can be when the queens reveal their insecurities, the way she listed all the things she's brilliant at was just not ....pleasant to watch. Still, I love her and think she's probably the most talented person in there, well at least AS talented as Baga and Vivienne. I think Vivienne is going to win though. The diversity of her looks, that AMAZING Trump Snatch Game, her confidence and her kindness* (*a common feature of the personalities of all Drag Race winners), means I think she'll pip Divina to the post.


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I think the Viv is arrogant and went in expecting to walk it.  No humility.


I definitely thought that at the beginning. However  I think a softness and vulnerability is slowly revealing itself.


----------



## girasol (Nov 19, 2019)

According to Reddit, Divina is by far the most popular on Instagram.  Someone pointed out this as a good thing, as it means The Viviene can compete on All Stars if she doesn't win 



Also...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm amazed nobody has posted on this tonight.

I don't think anyone can really argue that the winner wasn't deserving tbh. Both the top two were very strong almost all the time.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2019)

I was rooting for Divina, but based on tonight's performance, The Vivienne deserved it. The bitch.


----------



## girasol (Nov 21, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm amazed nobody has posted on this tonight.
> 
> I don't think anyone can really argue that the winner wasn't deserving tbh. Both the top two were very strong almost all the time.



Too busy watching it!!! My favourite won, very happy for her. Also... Ketamine!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 21, 2019)

I thought it was 50/ 50 based on the final and gutted Divina didn't win. Bit annoyed that they made a thing out of her self confidence being too much when actually she only did that twice and once was tonight! Also making out smug face Vivienne as being more down to earth. Bollocks! She is good but is she fuck humble.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 21, 2019)

I recon they picked Viv cuz she'd sell better in America.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 22, 2019)

Yeah I would have preferred Davina but Vivienne is still a good winner. I suppose.


----------



## girasol (Nov 22, 2019)

Where was the crown though?  Nowhere to be seen...  Did I miss something?

Also, good on Baga for not letting Ru and Michelle make out like she was a victim because she lived with her nan for a while.  Sounds like it was a good thing to happen to her, not a bad thing.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 22, 2019)

I feel like it's not the first time there was no crown, like it depends on the wigs they're wearing and whether it would actually fit lol?


----------



## girasol (Nov 22, 2019)

smmudge said:


> I feel like it's not the first time there was no crown, like it depends on the wigs they're wearing and whether it would actually fit lol?



Yeah, I did wonder, re the wig, but no sign of it anywhere! ;o I joked with my husband that the winner gets the  RuPeter badge, invisible crown and some stickers


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 22, 2019)

smmudge said:


> I feel like it's not the first time there was no crown, like it depends on the wigs they're wearing and whether it would actually fit lol?



season 11 US they didn't give a crown as she was basically already wearing one. so yeah i think it depends on wig / head things.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 22, 2019)

Decent series for the first UK one, well done to all involved really.


----------



## girasol (Nov 22, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> Imagine what she was like with a coke habit D:



Comatose and dribbly? for it was Ketamine!!!! (yes, I know it depends on the dose)


----------



## han (Nov 22, 2019)

Well-deserved, The Vivienne, I think. Obviously Davina is getting a reputation for constantly singing her own praises which is never a good look. She's very talented - no doubt - but boasting to compensate for insecurity is never going to be a trait of the winning queen. Well done The Vivienne.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2019)

han said:


> Well-deserved, The Vivienne, I think. Obviously Davina is getting a reputation for constantly singing her own praises which is never a good look. She's very talented - no doubt - but boasting to compensate for insecurity is never going to be a trait of the winning queen. Well done The Vivienne.


It’s really difficult for us Brits to take that innit. I expect it from the Americans as they are different, and it’s a *show* :jazz hands: that one can just gawp at, then _slightly_ relate to some little bits.... not “I know someone almost exactly like that & I am too” but DDC wasn’t _wrong_


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 23, 2019)

The thing is that the Vivienne was SO full of herself and so arrogant, I find it a bit incredible that people are saying that Divina was boastful. Yeah she did go on that one time because she felt she was being overlooked and underestimated. But she still came across well to me. And actually she was more well rounded than V, who imo won because of that Trump impression and yeah the relatability for the Americans.


----------



## girasol (Nov 23, 2019)

Sapphireblue said:


> ... than V, who imo won because of that Trump impression and yeah the relatability for the Americans.



And for having more charisma and better stage presence


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2019)

Let's face it, The Vivienne's Charisma, Uniqueness  Nerve and Talent is huge and growing!


----------



## strung out (Nov 24, 2019)

Well she's definitely a cunt


----------



## poului (Nov 24, 2019)

So, this is happening...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2019)

I did tip the Viv to win but was hoping Davina would  and I thought she slayed it in that lips synch but ah well.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 24, 2020)

I believe that the next series starts filming in March


----------



## smmudge (May 20, 2020)

I heart Alyssa


----------



## smmudge (Jul 4, 2020)

Bit confused from the last ep of AS5, though I'm sure miz cracker & blair st clair really felt like they dodged a bullet there!!! 

Whatever happened I'm not loving Alexis this series, which is a shame as I really liked her in season 3 and I think she was good in AS1?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 4, 2020)

smmudge said:


> Bit confused from the last ep of AS5, though I'm sure miz cracker & blair st clair really felt like they dodged a bullet there!!!
> 
> Whatever happened I'm not loving Alexis this series, which is a shame as I really liked her in season 3 and I think she was good in AS1?


I'm not caught up from last night's yet so squinting badly at your post for potential spoilers  BUt yeah, Alexis getting a dickhead edit (?), on her *3rd* go around!


----------



## mango5 (Jul 28, 2020)

The right result in AS5, phew!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 28, 2020)

mango5 said:


> The right result in AS5, phew!


Yeah. Like Mrs SI and I agreed, the other two were terrific, but she's a star.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 29, 2020)

Yep defo, she had it from the beginning really! They played it really fair with their voting this All Stars, I think it helped that they all got a vote.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 30, 2020)

On another note, here is a list of drag race 'Queens of colour' and ways to support them Drag Race Support List :


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 30, 2020)

Starting AS S5 now. I could use some Queen action to cheer me up...as they always do  😍


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 30, 2020)

Sorry - I'm very late to the party but Ongina...my all time favourite ❤


----------



## smmudge (Jul 30, 2020)

I love Ongina! Probably the sweetest queen ever. But AS5 made me fall in love with JuJuBee like I hadn't before!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 14, 2021)

Just finished Episode 1 of UK Season 2 - marked improvement on S1. Far more professional, some of the outfits were stunning, I like a lot of the queens. Going to enjoy this.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 15, 2021)

Gutted that Joe Black went first! We saw him in a show a while ago and he's so good. But stage doesn't always translate well to TV and he didn't really get to show much of his talents.


----------



## girasol (Jan 15, 2021)

Wrong queen got sent home 


smmudge said:


> Gutted that Joe Black went first! We saw him in a show a while ago and he's so good. But stage doesn't always translate well to TV and he didn't really get to show much of his talents.



Yeah, I wanted to see more of him for sure.  Seemed he had some amazing outfits/characters to show. .

I thought his David Bowie/Brighton combo was stronger than some of the other people who were safe, it was almost as if they wanted to get rid of him for some reason not apparent to us.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2021)

Yeah, Joe Black was Mrs SI's immediate favourite - Joe's drag was definitely different to the others' and I was surprised she was  porkchopped. Thought Bish Bosh Babodook's Norwich City outfit was one of the worst I've ever seen on any Drag Race episode, ever.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 15, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, Joe Black was Mrs SI's immediate favourite - Joe's drag was definitely different to the others' and I was surprised she was  porkchopped. Thought Bish Bosh Babodook's Norwich City outfit was one of the worst I've ever seen on any Drag Race episode, ever.


Why oh why didn't he wear tights?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 15, 2021)

yeah i thought it was a bit picky to put that gorgeous outfit in the bottom two just cos it didn't scream Brighton. apart from the Norwich city shocker there were no obvious mistakes but there are a couple i immediately don't like so would have been happy to see them go. really liked the look of Joe as well, thought they were a contender. 
i always think it's a bit harsh to judge UK drag by American drag standards as well, they're much more about the perfect look and the death drop whereas UK drag is personality and often live singing. so if some mediocre queen (Bish Bosh i'm talking about you!) does a load of enthusiastic dancing in the lip sync they can beat someone much better imo.


----------



## Little Piranha (Jan 15, 2021)

So happy it's finally back. Spliff, glass of wine, drag race UK. 

I'm not so sure I agree with you guys though.  I thought Joe Black looked amazing when she first came in (I am a big sequin fan) but I didn't think she really followed the brief on either outfit and that is kind of the point. Gutted not to see more of those wigs though.

That said, Bimini's Norwich outfit was super tacky and her entrance was so shit ("I'm Vegan!"??? What the hell is that?).

Bit in love with Veronica Green, she's so sweet. I wonder if she's going to get torn apart.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 15, 2021)

Joe Black seemed to give up in the lipsync, too. Say what you like about Bibimbap's outfit (and you should) she really went for it, in a thong, with no tights or pants on. 

Can't decide who I really like yet. Obs supporting a local queen (Tayce) but it's a very strong bunch.


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2021)

It takes itself less seriously than the po-faced US version,which is good. I liked Bimini. The entrance was cos vegans always say they are vegans when you meet them.   

Fancy a slice?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 18, 2021)

I live Laurence Chaney but Veronica Green's hometown dress....omg omg OMG!! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## magneze (Jan 18, 2021)

tommers said:


> It takes itself less seriously than the po-faced US version,which is good. I liked Bimini. The entrance was cos vegans always say they are vegans when you meet them.
> 
> Fancy a slice?


It's interesting having the US and UK versions in parallel. You're right there's a distinct difference. A lot more comedy in the UK version.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 21, 2021)

Not feeling the LFYL song choices so far this series. Not the best use of the blanket music licence!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 21, 2021)

Really sad about that elimination.


----------



## girasol (Jan 21, 2021)

I do like Tia Kofi's a lot, my favourite at this point, personality wise. But Veronica Queen showed star quality tonight and if she's not on the final I'll be surprised!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2021)

Just watched the first episode. Strong start, my favourites were the two Scots Lawrence and Ellie.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 23, 2021)

Veronica Green's my overall favourite, really nice, good at the singing/acting, great outfits that she makes herself and stunning in a Julia Roberts slightly quirky way.
also really like Tia Koffe although agreed her looks are a bit basic.
probably the older scot and the older comedy queen next (struggling with all the names still).
the bitchy one can just fuck off now please. she's middle of the pack never gonna win so the sooner her and her drama are gone the better.
bit sad for Cherry this week as there were a few others that could have been bottom two, it's a tight race this year everyone is doing ok. although she 100% lost that lip sync.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 23, 2021)

Waaay better than the US season at the moment I reckon, as well as being higher budget than last UK season... it's more like the earlier US seasons now, love it. The US one jumped the shark a bit I reckon, it had a good run though.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 23, 2021)

magneze said:


> It's interesting having the US and UK versions in parallel. You're right there's a distinct difference. A lot more comedy in the UK version.


I reckon the US one is a victim of its own success a bit too. And maybe they just ran out of the really really good contestants.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 23, 2021)

Yeah I love Veronica Green but she really looks like an American actress but I don't know who exactly....


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2021)

The hairy arse made me giggle. In fact that whole "take off a dress to reveal... the same dress" was great. Ginny Lemon is my favourite I think.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 23, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Yeah I love Veronica Green but she really looks like an American actress but I don't know who exactly....


reminds me a bit of alyssa edwards but not funny, not my favourite.


----------



## girasol (Jan 23, 2021)

I like that Veronica Green is geeky 😎 and funny too. Definitely my favourite along with Tia. I actually love how "basic" (don't like that term anyway) Tia Kofi is. I don't know, however, if it's lack of cash or "taste" , but either way, I like it and either of those can be remedied. She has lots of personality and seems quite intelligent and a very good team leader too. Will make a good drag mother one day, I think.

As for the US version, I'm enjoying that too and the shock horror from the other queens when they were told one of them is 49 years old (my age) was amusing. Some interesting characters in there too.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 23, 2021)

Tia is my current favourite it is early days tho


----------



## Little Piranha (Jan 23, 2021)

Tia's joke that her alternative name was Tamera Boutros Boutros-Kali is still my best joke of the season so far. She really is good, but yeah she has to pick up her outfits a bit. 

So glad that Veronica stood up for herself and then smashed that role. She looks so genuinely delighted when she does well. 

I thought Lawrence really let herself down. I totally understood that she's not a musical performer but I thought her catwalk outfit was pretty shit really. Her cleavage was a mess. Still, she's obviously top entertainment so glad she's still in.


----------



## girasol (Jan 27, 2021)

Symone!  Will probably go far on the US drag race.  My current favourite   And Utica as the quirky, "one of a kind" queen (despite there being a "one of a kind" every season  ).  /derail


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2021)

I was gutted for Cherry Valentine. I thought she came across as a really lovely person, and very talented, but she didn't come up with the goods when it mattered, sadly. The fact that she's a mental health nurse and also works in a nail bar (?) really endeared me to her. She really reminded me of a young Marc Almond as well. She was my favourite, personality wise, and now she's gone. Boo! She'll go far, though.

*Bimini* - shone really well in the Rats performance
*Asstina* - deffo one to watch - last week's East London look was spot on
*A'whora* - looks just like Adore Delano don't you think?  . Absolutely the shadiest!
*Tia Coffee* - love her, very talented, kind too
* Lawrence Cheney* - I love her. Clearly she's a comedy queen, and I think did well to push through her demons in the Rats performance
*Ginny Lemon* - really reminds me of Su Pollard. A character queen for sure. She might be a dark horse I reckon
*Tayce* - she's beautiful, eyes like Todrick Hall, and kind. But she needs to up her game, as the judges said
*Sister Sister* - a bit dull, one to go next possibly
*Elledy Diamond* - one to watch, also, I think
*Veronica Green*  - omg I wasn't expecting that! Incredible performance. Just goes to show, the old saying 'the emptiest vessels make the most noise' is quite often true! . Sometimes the quiet ones turn out to be the ones that have the most talent and go on to win, not needing to blow their own trumpets. . I'm reminded of Sasha Velour, Jinkxx Monsoon (who was quiet to begin with) .... I think Veronica really could win this. Yay for geeks!


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2021)

girasol said:


> Symone!  Will probably go far on the US drag race.  My current favourite   And Utica as the quirky, "one of a kind" queen (despite there being a "one of a kind" every season  ).  /derail


Utica is my current favourite on the US one. Absolutely delightful. Really reminded me of Evie Oddly...


----------



## girasol (Jan 27, 2021)

han said:


> *A'whora* - looks just like Adore Delano don't you think? . Absolutely the shadiest!



Yep, Adore Delano clone wannabe!  (ooooh, I can be shady too!!!)

_Live by the shade, die by the shade!!!_  © girasol 2021


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 28, 2021)

Ahora _wishes_ she was Adore. Adore was just pure   
Ahora IS fit though. But soooo shady lol



Spoiler



Tia is getting the _basic to winner journey_ shots though. Which is fine, love her.



Even annoyingly and inadvertently started liking Ginny and Bimini for reasons that will be clear later, those of you yet to watch it.

So many really likeable queens!


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2021)

Bit of a shocker.


----------



## Epico (Jan 29, 2021)

I think she looks a bit like a younger Marlee Matlin


smmudge said:


> Yeah I love Veronica Green but she really looks like an American actress but I don't know who exactly....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 29, 2021)

Epico said:


> I think she looks a bit like a younger Marlee Matlin


She does! Joey from The West Wing


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 29, 2021)

OK judging from last night's episode, if my knowledge of drag race editorial story arcs is correct (having watched every season of every version from the start), then Tia is now favourite to win.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 29, 2021)

Nah, Tia has Miss Congeniality, fan favourite, top 4 but not a winner written all over her. She's in the Chi chi or Heidi mode, unpolished but super likeable.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 29, 2021)

Well thst was a suprise exit! 
Veronica still my favourite (she reminds me of Rachel Welch btw) but they are a likeable bunch. Sister Sister is forgettable and A'Hora is as shady as fuck but its a great group.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 29, 2021)

I didn't think it was that surprising! I was all prepared for Ginny to go as they were doing her 'story'. Then Tia kofi was the 2nd choice as she seems to be really working her socials this week. But in the end I'm happy with the choice.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 29, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Ahora _wishes_ she was Adore. Adore was just pure



Yessss Adore remains my no 1 Ru Paul queen. Can see that Ahora looks a bit like her but I think their MOs are very different.



Epico said:


> I think she looks a bit like a younger Marlee Matlin



I can see it but not who I've got in my head!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 29, 2021)

Laurence Chaney (sp?) had a beautiful dress and i actually wasn't a massive fan of Ahora's outfit, fashion queen or not, i thought it was between LC and her gold rival.

Slightly shocked at Tia's lip sync win but she did do a good job (totally different style) and i think the judges can see her potential and the other girl whose name i can't spell is a bit more typical beautiful but less other talent. Tia has the best personality, loved her bit to camera about her crappy outfit 

and if i couldn't love Veronica Green more, she had the nerve to tell Ahora off for her super shady rant. you could see the other girls were thinking she was being super harsh but only VG was outraged enough to call it out. Ahora just doesn't like Tia, but she is loads more talented than her (apart from the fashion!).

also my opinion of Tace (sp) is going downhill for being friends / shagging such a bitch.


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> and if i couldn't love Veronica Green more, she had the nerve to tell Ahora off for her super shady rant. you could see the other girls were thinking she was being super harsh but only VG was outraged enough to call it out.



Yes, she was great, wasn't she! More of that sister solidarity please!



Spoiler



I definitely think Asstina was the right person to leave in Episode 3. Her outfit was really uninteresting


.

Personally I think Bimini should have won the catwalk in Episode 3, but Lawrence Cheney was pretty good.

I think Tia is definitely one to watch, and Ginny. I think sometimes it's the less obvious ones that end up winning. Because I think to RuPaul, the ability to learn from your mistakes, to grow and challenge yourself and above all to be kind, are AS important as being a great all-round entertaining queen.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 30, 2021)

Just watched (I do a transatlantic double bill on a Saturday).  

So pleased at the result I actually cheered.  

I had been thinking Ginny Lemon was coming across a bit “one trick” which, had Bagga not been in season one would have seemed fresh and more fun (because USA drag really doesn’t seem to embrace frumpy grotesques). Interesting to see how willing she was to change direction.  

Tayce and A’whora (and also Astina - though not so much this week) suffer from being “I’m sexy and I know it”.  Drag race almost never rewards this ;(Tyra in S2 is perhaps the sole exception).  These kinds of girls bring a high school dynamic and always underestimate the clever-but-less-conventional ones.  Considering how many queens would’ve been bullied at school, it’s no wonder it works against them in Drag Race.  

Tia is one of my favourite queens ever, though her runways are stone cold dreadful.  She’s so witty but not at all arrogant and I genuinely want to be her friend quite badly. 

Lawrence is fucking fabulous and they (Ru and Michelle) clearly love her.  Her reaction to the winner announcement this week was brilliant.  

Veronica is growing on me.  I find her so awkward in the talking head bits that I wasn’t keen to start.  And Tia was better in Rats.  Loved her sticking up for Tia though.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 30, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Just watched (I do a transatlantic double bill on a Saturday).
> 
> So pleased at the result I actually cheered.
> 
> ...


I AGREE WITH EVERYTHING YOU SAID!!!


----------



## girasol (Jan 30, 2021)

girasol said:


> I do like Tia Kofi's a lot, my favourite at this point, personality wise. But Veronica *Queen* showed star quality tonight and if she's not on the final I'll be surprised!



haha, my typo says it all, I only just noticed it and can't edit anymore.  Veronica will be crowned the queen and Tia Kofi will be runner up


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes tbh actually picking the winner is tricky, but tia is def top 3.

Just watch the usa one, its picking up a bit but still a bit dull compared to the uk series


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Tayce and A’whora (and also Astina - though not so much this week) suffer from being *“I’m sexy and I know it”.  Drag race almost never rewards this ;(Tyra in S2 is perhaps the sole exception)*.  These kinds of girls bring a high school dynamic and always underestimate the clever-but-less-conventional ones.



Yes. 

Tyra had a really unique kind of adorableness combined with an incredible statuesque grace which has never been seen since on Drag Race, I feel (she's my other 'arf' s favourite drag queen ever). And won despite behaving like an arsehole on several occasions!   

But this is the exception rather than the rule on Drag Race. *Most* of the winners are quirky, characterful, aren't afraid of taking risks and trying something completely new, and are kind to their fellow queens. 

This is why I think Tia could potentially win as she ticks all these boxes. But she really needs to sort out her runway looks, fast!

At the moment, I'm rooting for her, plus Lawrence, Bimini, and Ginny. And Veronica could deffo win, though she doesn't seem to do humour too well....


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Just watch the usa one, its picking up a bit but still a bit dull compared to the uk series



Yeah. I do love Utica though. Loved that curtain look.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 30, 2021)

han said:


> Yes.
> 
> Tyra had a really unique kind of adorableness combined with an incredible statuesque grace which has never been seen since on Drag Race, I feel (she's my other 'arf' s favourite drag queen ever). And won despite behaving like an arsehole on several occasions!
> 
> ...



Really! I've always thought Tyra had basically no redeeming features and resented that she won her series, though it was a long time since I watched it so maybe I'm being mean. See also violet chachki, I appreciated her fashion more, but I feel like they had to try very hard to make her at all personable.

I defo laugh more when watching the UK series. That limbo was so fucking funny, ginny on the first one 🤣


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Really! I've always thought Tyra had basically no redeeming features and resented that she won her series, though it was a long time since I watched it so maybe I'm being mean.



I think the other queens found her hard to like. But there was just something about her I found adorable....can't put my finger on it.


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2021)

She had incredible grace and poise, that's for sure.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 4, 2021)

Ahora has "18 GB" tattooed on her neck, that's a bit weird isn't it?


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Ahora has "18 GB" tattooed on her neck, that's a bit weird isn't it?


Yes, maybe she's got an SSD hard drive embedded in her neck....


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2021)

I accidentally posted this on the other Ru Paul thread, but anyone who hasn't seen it and loves Drag Race should definitely check out We're Here. It's absolutely glorious. It's a mini series with Shangela, Bob The Drag Queen and Eureka.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 5, 2021)

han said:


> Yes, maybe she's got an SSD hard drive embedded in her neck....


What I mean is, usually if I saw anyone with that tattoo... I mean "18" is the famous neo nazi tattoo, and adding "GB" at the end is a very unfortunate coincidence too. It was obv being displayed on purpose so I presume it means something else, but I'd quite like it explained


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh dear, that sounds a bit ominous....


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 5, 2021)

I find it hard to believe that at least the tattooist wouldn't have pointed it out, even if the original idea was just a coincidence.... and even harder to believe that noone else would have pointed it out to them at any point since. Particularly as a programme was taken off air only last year for a v similar reason Outrage after Sky features man with Nazi tattoos on woodwork talent show


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 5, 2021)

i was about to put is anyone buying the Ahora is a bitch cos she's insecure thing before i saw the above. am personally wondering if she's realised that the people remaining aren't that bitchy and has finally read the room.

glad to see Veronica escaped lip sync with her brilliant runway outfit. she was crap in the skit but Sister sister was so bland i thought she was definitely just as bad. 

i agree that Ginny Lemon started too crazy and had nowhere to go. her outfit was fine. looks like everyone was in agreement that she'd peaked and had no more to give.

Tia awesome again, i think maybe with her lovely outfit she should have been top 3 instead of Biminy who had a good performance and a rough around the edges outfit.

Laurence Chaney did great in the challenge and the outfit and i do think Ginny's snark at her was a massive over-reaction.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 5, 2021)

The thing is I'd love to see Ginny at a bar, she'd be a hoot, but this show is about being multi-faceted and she isn't that. At the moment my not exactly out there pick for the win is Lawrence Cheney because she is an all rounder and very charming with it. A'whora's tattoo, bloody hell, that does need an explanation doesn't it?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes. Good to see Tia in a decent runway, though seeing her side by side with A’whora in the challenge showed the quality difference in their styling.  Notably, Tia’s wig and makeup were just a bit shit.  

I did love Lawrence’s runway, but I’m surprised they didn’t read him for the tights and shoes which were completely unstyled and made the outfit look unfinished.  Still the best all-rounder this week, but come on!

Glad A’whora lost it because of her sexy runway. Aldo wasn’t impressed by her tearful confessionals. She was sayin something like “they brought me down, so I bring others down” but of course the functional word there should be “bully”.

Ginny annoyed me this week. She was so angry about their feedback - I think she thought she was top three.  I think she’s quite a fragile person and suspect it’s better for her well-being to be off.  

Ellie Diamond has insane skills but that’s the third outfit with a cutaway crotch. No need! She will go soon. Hate misfired banter with Ru was awful to watch. Not 100% her fault but.., yeesh.
Sister sister is also obviously soon for the chop. The others all have at least one area of spectacular strength or, in bimini’s case, they’re a very strong all-rounder.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 6, 2021)

Ellie Diamond needs to learn you can't force a Ru Paul name catchphrase. You just get what you get if you're lucky enough to get one. Iiivyyyyyyy wiiinterrrrrrsss.


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2021)

What an episode!

Glad Veronica saved herself with an excellent runway outfit. I don't think it was fair of Sister Sister to blame Veronica for her own crap goth performance. And then to bitch about her. That'll bite her on the arse for sure. 

Bimini did a fantastic performance for the morning TV episode, plus the cake challenge as well. Runway outfit was very basic though. 

Ahora - brilliant overall this week. One to watch for sure. But, this self pitying after being bitchy is just horrible. I can't see her winning for that reason alone. 

Tia was very strong this week. I'm liking her more and more every episode. She's so funny, and bright, and sees through all the bitchy shit. And doesn't stoop to that level. 

Lawrence - glorious performances. And the best runway look imo. The frontrunner. No bitchy shit coming from her at all. 

Ginny - I have no words. 

Tayce - as Veronica said, drag's not just about the clothes you wear. Good morning TV performance, though! I can't see her staying that long tbh. 

Ellie Diamond will go soon, I think. Dreadful runway look.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2021)

.


----------



## han (Feb 7, 2021)

Personally, I think Lawrence, Tia and Bimini are bursting with C.U.N.T.  Personality wise, I particularly like Lawrence and Tia, but I'd be happy if any of these three win. I think it will turn out to be Lawrence though.


----------



## han (Feb 7, 2021)

I have to say, the ear on Lawrence's tit on her runway outfit was genius.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 11, 2021)

oh poor Veronica! presume she tested positive literally at the point of 2 weeks to restart and counting as well so awful timing.

i am glad we got to see more of Joe Black and i'm also glad she went as wasn't that impressed  

i think the down-side of having the nicer ones trying to choreograph the Bananas was that they toned the complexity down too much for the non-dancers. and the upside of the fashion bitches being on the other group was that the look was more cohesive. sad bitch-face Ahora gets to live another day but she did actually have a fairly strong week.

i don't think i'd fully realised that Laurence can't dance OR sing. its a good job she just fucked about comedically and covered the gaps in her skill set.

Tia did a great lip-sync. i do feel for her obviously not having been able to redo her costume in the down-time. Ru can judge but also this stuff takes money and i'm guessing if Tia couldn't afford decent stuff before lockdown she couldn't magically afford stuff now. does sound like she's managed to upgrade some of her upcoming looks though. fingers crossed.


----------



## magneze (Feb 12, 2021)

Well, that was eventful 😱


----------



## girasol (Feb 12, 2021)

Bimini is definitely shining bright and I'm starting to like A'whora 😱. Lawrence has always been very likeable too. But am I glad Tia is still in! I   guess Veronica will be back next year.


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> i am glad we got to see more of Joe Black and *i'm also glad she went as wasn't that impressed *



Me too!


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2021)

girasol said:


> Bimini is definitely shining bright and *I'm starting to like A'whora *😱. Lawrence has always been very likeable too. But am I glad Tia is still in! I   guess Veronica will be back next year.



Totally agree with all this, and me too re A'Whora. Her chips were amaaaaaazing.


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2021)

magneze said:


> Well, that was eventful 😱


Too right mate!

I really wanted Cherry Valentine to come back and was gutted that no-one voted for her. I really like her. Tbh I was very surprised that Joe Black had an almost unanimous vote and I don't really understand why? She's obviously talented, but I wouldn't say any more than Cherry. My other 'arf is a bit conspiracy theory about it, and thinks that they only voted for Joe because they want to get work in Brighton when this is all over.  
.

I think Joe comes across as a nice person, easy to get on with. But I felt Cherry does even more so, so I didn't get it.

It's interesting, isn't it, that Ru didn't really praise Joe when he said' sashay away' like he normally does. I don't think he likes him, I just get that vibe.

Soso glad that Tia survived. Let's hope this is a bit of a wakeup call. She is sooo good enough to make the final but she has to up her runway game.

And. Poor Veronica!

Yep, Bimini, Tia, Lawrence still my faves, but now I'm starting to see that A'whora is bloody good, despite being shady.


----------



## girasol (Feb 13, 2021)

Also, don't mean to be shady...  But Joe Black = 30 years old?  _raises eyebrow_   FANTASTIC OUTFIT ON THE RUNWAY THOUGH, EH?

Also amusing how the group with the queens in their 20s were calling the other group, in which people are barely 30, "geriatrics"


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 13, 2021)

gutted cherry didn't come back... losing interest a bit tbh.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 13, 2021)

.


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2021)

.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 13, 2021)

.


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2021)

han said:


> It's interesting, isn't it, that Ru didn't really praise Joe when he said' sashay away' like he normally does. I don't think he likes him, I just get that vibe.


Yeah I got that too. A bit in the first episode but much more in this one.

OK, time for the US one soon. 😀


----------



## smmudge (Feb 13, 2021)

There's a "lockdown queens" prog on iplayer, not the most exciting thing but only short, and you get to see what they got up to during the lockdown. Fills in the gap of this week's show!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 13, 2021)

Glad Joe went. Wanted Cherry to return. Also glad Tia stayed but FFS girl you've got physical gifts - exploit them! Tia doesn't step it up she's gone. 

Thought A'hora was great this week. Kinda guilty that I dismissed her as a Poundshop Adore. More I see the more I like. Also


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 18, 2021)

snatch game!!!

bloody Laurence Chaney getting right in with the shady undermining of Ellie Diamond right from the off. Vicky Pollard was fucking ace and if you don’t agree you can Toss Off 

why do people consider doing someone new and not funny when they have a better option? Tia I’m looking at you! decent attempt in the end although she sort of forgot the accent 80% of the time and the first reference to Eddie Murphy was one too many.

still not really buying Ahora’s vulnerability. hmm. also her Louie Spence was closer to Jack from Will & Grace. I kept expecting a jazz hands Just Jack!!

I assume it was Sister Sister doing the physic? been done before although not bad.

slightly disappointing Miriam from LC. I would say the real MM is odder and louder. also all of the sex talk was freaking out the Americans.

Tace’s whatsit from Kath & Kim was really really good. accent fab. a bit niche though, not sure everyone would have watched it (you should, it’s ace).

Katie Price from Biminy quite funny. good job.

didn’t really like Ahora’s runway. not sure why.

was Sister Sister’s runway meant to make me think Marge Simpson?! I think not…

Biminy’s runway looked amazing, although not obvious what it was meant to be before explanation.

LC’s runway distinctly average.

Ellie D is well up there now for me. Tace and Biminy still competitors.

genuinely shocked that ED wasn’t in the top and SS wasn’t in the bottoms.

lipsync should have been LC and Ahora.

weird lipsync song, really hard to dance to.

fucks sake.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 18, 2021)

Spoiler



Sad to see Tia go as she's so lovely but she was not quite there at any point. Not a big fan of Bimini but she totally deserved the win this week - the only one in Snatch Game that made me actually laugh. Watching the programme the other night on what they all did during lockdown made me like all of them so I don't want any of them to go now!


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 19, 2021)

Can I just say I bloody love Bimini?

Not suprised by the elimination tbh. Sad but not suprised at all.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 19, 2021)

I love Bimini!! It's so weird to think what she's like now compared to the first week when she was in the bottom. Now I have her down to win (top 3 Lawrence chaney and tayce maybe).


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 19, 2021)

Gutted. She was my favourite. But now she gets to come back and win all stars uk  

Team Bimini here. Their snatch game was perfect. Really incredible all rounder. Tayce's catwalk was up there with the greats too.


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2021)

Spoiler



Sad that Tia is now out, she was my fave. But I think it was the right decision. Her Snatch Game was pretty dire. I rather liked her pterydactil runway outfit, thought it was dead cute, but it wasn't brilliant, which you need to be at this stage. 

Bimini to win, for me, now. They're a charming, kind and above all talented and versatile queen. Incredible Snatch Game. Way better than all the others. And fab runway too. Weird, a bit incomprehensible, but certainly unique. 

Lawrence - what a disasterous Snatch Game! Just not funny. Also, not very exciting runway. 

AWhora, fab runway and OK Snatch! 

I feel it's Bimini to win now and then second, Lawrence, who just had her first bad week.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 25, 2021)

Graham Norton had one of the funniest lines I've ever heard in all of drag race today, right near the end (I wont spoil it)


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 25, 2021)

Awhora thinks she’s like Raven? fuck no, I LOVED Raven on her season and Awhora is a nightmare overconfident bitch.

Tace’s outfit looked really unfinished, I really liked Ellie’s cute look and Laurence worked out ok after looking like she might not finish. Laurence’s makeup was definitely better as well!

Sister sister’s outfit was too much. straight to the lip sync! my least favourite for a few weeks now. and thinking her outfit is better than Ellie’s. lol. awesome burn from Ellie to SS’s bollocks.

was really hoping for Ellie to get a win this week! gah. at least she was clearly second.

I feel for Tace having to dance in that scratchy monstrosity. although she was always going to win against SS. as SS was dancing I was struck by the idea that she was like a Wurzel Gummidge and Aunt Sally mashup.


----------



## Little Piranha (Feb 26, 2021)

I can't  believe no one mentioned Awhora's rip of off Sister Sister's blue mouth thing. I thought it was such a good little get back at her for ripping off the chips outfit, especially as Awhora did it so well. Am I over-reading it?


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> as dancing I was struck by the idea that she was like a Wurzel Gummidge and Aunt Sally mashup.


 

I totally agree. I'm glad Sister Sister has gone. Although her Library reading was brilliant, her runway was terrible, despite taking all the best materials. 

I must say, I'm warming to A'whora. How did that happen?! Also to Tayce too. 

But Bimini to win for sure. I think A'Whora is going to be a frontrunner too. Lawrence I love, but not so sure now ... we've seen alot of queens like her before.


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2021)

Little Piranha said:


> I can't  believe no one mentioned Awhora's rip of off Sister Sister's blue mouth thing. I thought it was such a good little get back at her for ripping off the chips outfit, especially as Awhora did it so well. Am I over-reading it?


I didn't notice that! Oops!


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 27, 2021)

Little Piranha said:


> I can't  believe no one mentioned Awhora's rip of off Sister Sister's blue mouth thing. I thought it was such a good little get back at her for ripping off the chips outfit, especially as Awhora did it so well. Am I over-reading it?


It made me laugh when I saw it - warmed me to Miss Shady Awhora even more.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 27, 2021)

Ahora's outfit was _everything_ this week. The right queen went too. Bimini has to be a favourite, she's the most driven and the best all rounder. Laurence is the one I'd like most as a mate, but fear the runway looks are never going to be polished enough. Predict top three (in no particular order) Bimini, Laurence, Ahora. Ellie to go next.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm not sure who will go next. Its a bloody strong field. I'm guessing Tayce or Ellie but it could be anyone


----------



## magneze (Feb 27, 2021)

Agreed Awhora had an amazing outfit. The shoulder thing was 😲😲😲

Couldn't predict the top 4 really. All good now.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 27, 2021)

Yep we loved Ahora's outfit! I think it beat Utica's for design challenge 😲


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 27, 2021)

Glad Tayce didn’t go - she came back from lockdown with a personality!

What I thought was quite annoying was that it was supposed to be a superhero uniform, and Ellie’s for all it was well made, had no hint of that, while Laurence got dragged for using a corset, but that’s what superhero women bloody wear!

A’Whora deserved to win. That builder’s plastic mustn’t be easy to sew at all. The drama of snapping her cape forwards as she rounded the corner was fantastic. Just an arm movement but very effective. Reminded me of the frill-necked lizard costumes in Priscilla QOTD. Shame her blue glitter for the mask was such a clashing blue - but I guess she had half a mind to do it and brought the glitter in after lockdown, but couldn’t have known she’d have to coordinate with that shade of blue.

I still don’t like her, though.  She’s a bully and she’s conceited.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2021)

I agree with everything spanglechick said above!!

Tayce's hair and make up looked stunning but shame about the outfit. And I like her. 

A'Whora well deserved the the win but I don't warm to her at all.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 2, 2021)

I totally warmed to A'hora the minute she cried. Had the same effect on me as whenever Buffy cried i.e. I immediately joined in


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 2, 2021)

Loved the drama of A'whoras dress. I genuinely gasped when she did the shoulder pop. 
I don't enjoy the two faced bitchiness element of this show, I cringe through that but I love the outfits and make up. Tayce clearly made a mistake with those Brillo pads, paid the price by having to dance in it, ouch. But not as much as sister sisters in the night garden on acid effort, which was just ugly and nuts. I was underwhelmed by Ellie's effort tbh ...felt like I'd seen it done before better.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 2, 2021)

Yeah, Tayce seemed to think time = effort on that outfit, but it was one thing she did and that was rubbish tbh. Gorgeous as Tayce is I think she relies on it a bit too heavily.


----------



## han (Mar 2, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I still don’t like her, though.  She’s a bully and she’s conceited.



Yeah, I wouldn't say I _like_ A'Whora for the same reasons that you give. But I'm warming to her a bit due to the fact that she showed some vulnerability. My dislike of her is thawing somewhat


----------



## girasol (Mar 2, 2021)

I think A'Whora is quite interesting and I like to see her different layers. As she said she is mostly alone and hasn't had exposure to being with other queens in a group context. I can see her growing and opening up into a beautiful flower and a kinder person. The bitchiness is just for protection and insecurity which, hopefully, she will shake off.


----------



## han (Mar 2, 2021)

girasol said:


> I can see her growing and opening up into a beautiful flower and a kinder person. The bitchiness is just for protection and insecurity which, hopefully, she will shake off.



That is spot on, girasol. I believe that bullying/bitchiness always has its roots in a deep sense of past pain or insecurity. 

One can dislike someone's bullying, bitchy behaviour, but still treat them compassionately and kindly. I think Tia did a sterling job of that whilst she was in there, in regards to A'Whora and Tia only ever took the piss out of her in a gentle way and was never cruel.


----------



## girasol (Mar 2, 2021)

One of the reasons I thought Tia is so lovely, was how she dealt with A'Whora. I think she also helped her grow, which is the sign of a mature, kind person. I didn't have that kind of sensibility until my mid/late 30s!


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 2, 2021)

han said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't say I _like_ A'Whora for the same reasons that you give. But I'm warming to her a bit due to the fact that she showed some vulnerability. My dislike of her is thawing somewhat


The more I see of her the less I like her.


----------



## han (Mar 2, 2021)

girasol said:


> One of the reasons I thought Tia is so lovely, was how she dealt with A'Whora. I think she also helped her grow, which is the sign of a mature, kind person. I didn't have that kind of sensibility until my mid/late 30s!



Yes I agree! Tia is very emotionally mature for her age. Wisdom beyond her years, kind, with the addition of fantastic wit - what a winning combination! Shame she didn't cut it on the runway.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2021)

Took a while, but I'm all caught up with UK  time to start on US.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Oh my days ...don't click if you're not caught up



Omg I actually cried at the end, that lipsync was emotional and I am sad to see her go as I think she deserved to be in the top three purely for her fashion creativity and the looks she pulled off. The crude humour overkill blew it for her. 
Fuck Ellie Diamond   I just don't get her at all and hope she goes next.
Bimini to win, she's gorgeous, funny and a complete original. 
Tayce is also such a looker but she lacks emotion and vulnerability on stage imo, more of a model than a performer. 
Lawrence definitely deserves top three. Him and Bimini are real performers, both work so hard every time.


----------



## han (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks for the warning! Gonna watch it tonight!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Spoiler: Oh my days ...don't click if you're not caught up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with all of that.



Spoiler



LED is on borrowed time


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 5, 2021)

I do not get the hassle everyone gave Ellie Diamond. Its a fucking competition, of course you're going to put everyone at a disadvantage if you can. You want to win ffs.

Still Bimini to win though


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2021)

They'd all have done the same.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 5, 2021)

Yeah that was ridiculous! Really the only people who didn't complain generally were those confident in their material. Personally I don't think running order really makes that much difference.


----------



## magneze (Mar 5, 2021)

Is there an unedited version floating about? 🤭


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 5, 2021)

I really like Ellie Diamond, I think she’s really blossoming.

throwing Awhora under the bus with the running order – yay! and then Awhora bitching about it after she’s done nothing but be mean about her – she can fuck right off. how the others can expect her to be nice about it when they’ve been so openly awful to her face.

Tace is a real sweetheart, maybe her low self esteem explains why she puts up with Awhora!

Awhora totally bombed at the standup. shame.

Ellie D was so surreal, can’t decide if it worked and got the impression that’s what everyone was thinking.

fucking hell Biminy was awesome!

not impressed by Laurence at all. middling at best.

Tace really playing up the accent, very thingy out of Gavin and Stacey. she’s so personable, she doesn’t even need to be that funny you just like her. can’t believe Biminy was mocking her repeating a phrase when she said ‘not a joke, just a fact’ a million times…

Laurence is such a hypocrite going on about how she thought she and Ellie were friends when she has put her down and belittled her throughout the series.

actually surprised Ellie was safe, thought it would be Tace.

Brilliant lipsync from Tace, really classy.

yes! Awhora has finally gone home.


----------



## girasol (Mar 5, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Yeah that was ridiculous! Really the only people who didn't complain generally were those confident in their material. Personally I don't think running order really makes that much difference.



Yup, it's not like A'Whora's jokes would have been any less bad if it was a different order. Seemed more a case of pre-blaming someone else for your own failures. Still, shame she went, as it made good TV. Bimini will probably win, deservedly so. Tace or Tia for Miss congeniality. I thought Lawrence was also a massive bellend to Ellie. Not cool.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2021)

magneze said:


> Is there an unedited version floating about? 🤭


 magneze


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 5, 2021)

Mrs SI bought a ticket to a Laurence Chaney live zoom show tonight. Was very good, had Utica on it.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2021)

magneze said:


> Is there an unedited version floating about? 🤭


Aww -I looked it up and was all ready to come in and spill the beans, so to speak...

Anyway, I’m going to rep for Laurence a bit.  I think his relationship with Ellie is personal and emotional (in a sibling kind of way).  I imagine Scotland is a comparatively tiny drag scene, and he’s obviously at its pinnacle.  It might all be in his head, but he’s an insecure gay kid who had banked on Ellie being on his side, which is why his reaction seemed so irrational.  

It’s no secret that I’m obviously delighted with this week’s loser.  It’s a two horse race, now, between Bimini (whose standup set really didn’t look as assured as they were saying) and Laurence.  Bimini is on a really uninterrupted trajectory, while LC has (to name a drag race cliche), got caught up inside his own head since his lip synch  week.


----------



## han (Mar 6, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> I do not get the hassle everyone gave Ellie Diamond. Its a fucking competition, of course you're going to put everyone at a disadvantage if you can. You want to win ffs.
> 
> Still Bimini to win though



I think it was shady, what she did, but the main problem for her was that it was so blatant. 

Normally in Drag Race, in group challenges, people work together to create the best group performance they can. And people will pick roles that show their strengths. 

This was just throwing A'Whora under a bus. If people do shady stuff usually, it's a bit more subtle than that, isn't it? So, I can see why A'Whora and Lawrence were so pissed off, but I do think they did also over react a bit - yes it is a competition. It's a shame cos that will bite Ellie on the arse in the future, she'll have to live with that shady queen label now. 

Did you notice how Bimini and Tayce stayed silent during the debacle? Interesting. They probably wanted to watch it all play out rather than get involved. 

Anyway, I think Bimini is the clear frontrunner now, closely followed by Lawrence, then Tayce, then Ellie. 

Bimini was just comic gold, and their runway outfit so original. The zits were so beautifully made. What a concept. 
Lawrence was fantastic at the comedy too apart from the slowness, and what a great runway look. Like a strawberry angel delight filled with rhinestones. 
Tayce is really opening up, I think, and revealing her fabulous wit. I'm finding her really endearing now. 
Ellie - totally bonkers stand-up, and rather forgettable runway. 
A'Whora - I think she was booted out because of her comedy filth. Ru obviously hated that. It's a shame, I think she deserves to be there more than Ellie, but the workroom will be more fun without her negative vibes I think!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm finding my reaction to Bimini really interesting. 

At first I was "meh" bordering on dislike but now I bloody love her. I had exactly the  same reaction to Davina de Campo last year!!


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2021)

S☼I said:


> magneze



Wasn't that bad. Didn't need bleeping out. I found the bleeping funnier than the routine though.  And her face after she got her critiques was even funnier. 

The roasting they gave LED was a bit much really. She is probably the next to go though.

Could be any of the other three to win. Tayce is underestimated.


----------



## han (Mar 7, 2021)

magneze said:


> The roasting they gave LED was a bit much really. She is probably the next to go though.



I agree, they did overreact. The strength of the individual performance is by far the most important thing - the order won't make THAT much difference to individuals. But when given the power to choose the lineup, thinking about the quality of the overall show is a better strategy isn't it? It just comes across as a bit blatant and sneaky to do what she did. But it's not the massive deal they were making it. It probably warranted a few seconds of comment!


----------



## han (Mar 7, 2021)

Actually I'm boring _myself_ still talking about this now!  
Fluffybunnyrabbits! 🐰


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 7, 2021)

I think LED immediately backing down and questioning her own choice didn't help, weirdly. Made it more obvious. Could have spun it or owned it.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 7, 2021)

There is something about reality show contestants going after each other for "fixing" things rather than the producers that I find charming.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 7, 2021)

I always assume that the untucked (well i don't watch the show but the bit after the runway) arguing is not quite scripted but very much encouraged/produced. 

I don't think Tayce should have been bottom 2 this week. Ellie D to go next please.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2021)

I can't blame LED for using the line up to her advantage, it's a competition after all. And though the order does make a difference it's not a massive one, content and performance will override positioning.

I just kept thinking blimey they've never auditioned for an amateur musical where the science of shading, running order and performance is an art form!! 

Tbh I would have gone for the "shit sandwich" of Bimini and Lawrence first and last with the others in between as I think that would have been a better overall dynamic but I can't blame LED for what she did.

Anyway Bimini was brilliant and looked amazing as well! She is my favourite followed by Tayce.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 9, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Yeah that was ridiculous! Really the only people who didn't complain generally were those confident in their material. Personally I don't think running order really makes that much difference.


Agreed. Awhora's material would still have been bad no matter where she was in the running order.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 13, 2021)

I was surprised they Lawrence get away with being such a mess in recording even though they obviously managed to cut together the bits that worked and you couldn’t tell too much. Bimini was awesome, Tace was good and Ellie was as they said a bit too realistic.

Tace looked amazing on the runway although they were right it wasn’t a dame at all.

Bimini’s look was cute and clever.

Lawrence had the worst outfit I thought but they liked the cleverness of it.

Ellie D’s makeup was brilliant and I thought they were a bit harsh on the outfit.

Bimini was a clear winner this week.

I really did expect Lawrence to be bottom two.

that was the closest and best lip sync this season and I did half expect a double chantay.

Yay cos I like them both.

Biminy’s got to win I think, although I’d be happy with Tace winning and ok with the other two as well as thankfully no bitches got through to the end this time!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 13, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> I was surprised they Lawrence get away with being such a mess in recording even though they obviously managed to cut together the bits that worked and you couldn’t tell too much. Bimini was awesome, Tace was good and Ellie was as they said a bit too realistic.
> 
> Tace looked amazing on the runway although they were right it wasn’t a dame at all.
> 
> ...


In terms of runway I disagree about Laurence.  His look was total panto.  The silly hat, tape measure waist piece, oversized dressmakers’ pins... every aspect of it was panto except the length, but drag prefers a sexier angle.  It was the best runway for me.  
And the ting is, in the BeastEnders stuff, he got there in the end with quite a challenging part.   I don’t think salvaged takes were stitched together.  I think he got there in the next take, we just didn’t see it.   Which isn’t to say he wasn’t at risk.   If Ellie or Tayce had worn better panto runways, he’d have been bottom two.  

I am left wondering this week, what the overseas audience will make of it.  Neither Enders nor panto are going to be super familiar references, and as for the mannequin Danny Dyer...!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 13, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> I was surprised they Lawrence get away with being such a mess in recording even though they obviously managed to cut together the bits that worked and you couldn’t tell too much.



In fairness Lawrence could have been generally OK in the recording but they just cut together the worst parts for the show!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 13, 2021)

i do wonder why they sometimes overdo the British references when Ru himself doesn't get them at all. i'd rather they directly and clearly say to camera something about the key differences between UK and US drag than crow-bar in stuff that overseas peeps won't get.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 14, 2021)

I was like yay Ellie is going....oh for fuck sake   
But then I was happy TBF as it makes for a more exciting final.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 14, 2021)

Heh, that was my reaction too


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 16, 2021)

That was a different ending. 

I quite like Ellie.


----------



## han (Mar 18, 2021)

Come on, Bimini! The crown's got your name on it!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 18, 2021)

Do not like


----------



## han (Mar 18, 2021)

Spoiler



I'm gutted for Bimini. I thought they were the really clear winner, with Lawrence second. But congrats to Lawrence, she is an amazing queen and will be fabulous. I think Bimini has a fantastic career ahead of them, and not winning probably won't affect any of that too much.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 18, 2021)

.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## spanglechick (Mar 19, 2021)

I like the result, though I wasn’t expecting it.  I think the point GN made about the change in Bimini’s drag before and after lockdown might point to the reasoning. Ru might’ve thought it would be fairer to try and discount some of that advantage. Laurence and Ellie were pretty consistent from the start, and Tayce did change, but more in confidence/wit. I thought the final critiques of Tayce were quite harsh, considering she placed higher than Ellie. Though the ankle of that final bodysuit did look horrible.

I also thought it was funny how Michelle, Anglophile as she is, nevertheless couldn’t get why the British judges felt that Ellie needs some darkness/imperfection to be really likeable. Perhaps it’s a british thing, but I thought the drag scene would recognise it too.

I think all three runners up will be absolutely fine.  Bimini works hard on her equilibrium, and will have a huge popular following, Tayce has high self esteem From her family and is drop dead gorgeous, and Ellie now has name recognition to add to her make up and costume skills. Plus, who can resist a doll-faced, 21 year old drag queen standing 7ft in heels? She’s such a good _story_.

Funnily enough the only one I think might have struggled with losing would’ve been Laurence. He’s so young and obv has many unresolved self-esteem issues. Anyway, his win makes up for sensitive Divina Del Campo losing out to mean Vivienne last year.


----------



## han (Mar 19, 2021)

Spoiler



Good points, spanglechick. Esp this :


spanglechick said:


> Funnily enough the only one I think might have struggled with losing would’ve been Laurence. He’s so young and obv has many unresolved self-esteem issues. Anyway, his win makes up for sensitive Divina Del Campo losing out to mean Vivienne last year.


 That makes alot of sense, I can really see that. I can really see why Ru chose Lawrence, now.


----------



## han (Mar 19, 2021)

Ooh, fancy spoiler! 

The other thing a friend said to me, an interesting point, is that maybe Bimini is a bit too alternative/underground for Ru's idea of what the winner looks like. 

I still feel that Bimini deserved the crown the most. But am understanding Ru's reasoning a bit more, now.


----------



## moose (Mar 19, 2021)

Pffft. What a disappointment.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 19, 2021)

Tace was my favourite by miles in the song. their lipsyncs all seemed out of sync with the track, assume that was a technical thing.

on the runway that was the most classy Bimini has ever looked, really stunning.

Tace also super classy, loved it.

Ellie and Laurence both looked great but not on the same level imo.

Tace did the best lipsync- she was the only one who looked like she was properly going for it. I wasn’t impressed with Bimini in the lipsync, maybe that lost her the crown?

they totally gave Lawrence the win based on her personality, it felt like they didn’t take the lipsync into account at all, having already (unfairly I think) discounted Tace in their discussion beforehand.

I don’t mind Lawrence winning but I think it’s the first time I’ve seen the best lipsyncer not win. I agree it might have been because she would have been crushed to not win.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 19, 2021)

I don't think Bimini did herself any favours in the lipsync. Her runway was divine though.
Tayce was just gorgeous  in both.
Lawrence won on stage presence and charisma and although I really REALLY wanted Bimini to win I'm not upset.

It was a fab final four😎

Bring on season 3!!!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 19, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> they totally gave Lawrence the win based on her personality, it felt like they didn’t take the lipsync into account at all, having already (unfairly I think) discounted Tace in their discussion beforehand.



Tbh I think they film everyone winning and decide a lot later who will actually win, pretty sure the queens don't even know til it's aired?? so no they don't really take the lip sync into account  I think they really consider how the edit has come out and who everyone is talking about on social media. Maybe do a little focus group market research. Something like that lol.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm mildly disappointed Bimini didn't win as  she was my favourite but I can't begrudge Lawrence. 

I actually thought Ellie and Tayce did really well in the final, especially in the group dance, though I preferred Bimini and Lawrence's catwalk look. Bimini didn't do as well in the lipsynch but I don't think that lost her the crown. 

Tbh they were all great finalists


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 29, 2021)

Birthday tee shirt from Mrs SI


----------



## smmudge (Sep 23, 2021)

Spoiler: Wow



Ru Paul really doesn't like Brighton queens does he!!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 24, 2021)

I’d forgotten Veronica Green would be back, I did like her so hope she learns from last time what to do / not do.

Some great looks for the entrance and few immediate likes for me: Scarlett, Milan, Victoria, Ella.

Loved that the Spanish one had never heard of charades and did brilliantly!

What the fuck have the plastic and goth queens done to their face?!

I didn’t like Electra much initially but she reacted to being in the bottom so well.

Fab bottom two lip sync. real shame someone had to go.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone else think the top two would go the other way, based on the lipsynch?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 24, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Anyone else think the top two would go the other way, based on the lipsynch?


Yup. Although I was surprised that plastic face was actually pretty good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Anyone else think the top two would go the other way, based on the lipsynch?


Absolutely agree 💯 Poss. the production doesn’t want to give too much to VS too soon, even though she’s clearly fab? Crawling and passing out during the mini challenge 😂

I literally lmao’d at Choriza’s entrance line 😍 Also liked River a lot, clever camp and only 22 😎 Vanity Milan had to soak up a lot of emotion from others that ep and also seems like a contender. Charity Case is not my cup of tea, either in outfits or attitude but maybe I just don’t get it 😌


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> real shame someone had to go.


Yeah, unusually I couldn't find a single queen to immediately dislike 

Victoria Scone is going to go a long way, I think. Really funny and a superb drag style.

Liked Choriza May from the off, too. Least keen on Charity Kase as a person but her drag is astonishing.


----------



## han (Sep 28, 2021)

What a fantastic group of queens. So many fantastic characters. I particularly love Choriza, River Medway and Vanity Milan. I thought Krystal was a well deserved winner of the first episode - though it was really close I think, it could have gone either way. I think the bottom two were absolutely right. And despite River Medway's very poor musical outfit, her statue performance was so entertaining that I think she deserves to be there still. The lip sync between Elektra and Anubis was very close I think but Elektra just went for it so much more and saved herself. 

I was surprised that Charity Case was just 'safe'. Her costumes are amazing, but is it drag? Whatever it is, it's incredible. I particularly liked her rose runway outfit. Stunning and she caught the character of a thorny rose in her movement so well. One to watch...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 30, 2021)

so last week I wasn’t sure if Krystal was a shady bitch or just very over-confident, I think we all know the answer now…

massive love to Veronica Green for making the last season joke that Krystal SHOULD have made, instead of just ‘you look old’

I do think the basic nature of the insults possibly came from her being unable to come up with something clever rather than definitely trying to be mean. Or maybe she thought everyone would think it was hilarious and is frantically back-tracking after the shocked silence reaction!

Oti’s choreography for all groups seemed dead hard! It’s a bit harsh cos it’s putting the pressure on Ella and Veronica to basically coach their teams. Also how the fuck do the bike people get to practice? They can’t just do that anywhere. I do wonder if they simplify the choreo after they’ve been filmed struggling, it never seems as hard in the real thing.

Krystal’s boobs on the runway are too plastic for me.

I think Ella was my favourite runway, also loved Veronica and River and actually Charity which was a surprise.

Expected Ella to be in top instead of Krystal or Kitty. Also expected Veronica to win!

I feel for Electra as she should have been great but wasn’t. same for Milan. I would rather Charity go than either of them.

Gah, I think Milan has more potential and presence, but I really like Electra now. I think Electra fucked herself up by just doing endless tricks and not feeling the music.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 1, 2021)

Victoria is going to have to withdraw and come back next time, isn’t she? 🦵🏼A shame as I am enjoying her immensely. 

I did not understand one bit of the the dragaton thing 😂 I know 0 about peloton or being shouted at by class instructors and the music was _awful_ and it was all a _horror_ so I can’t even agree/disagree with the judging 😌 Did think Kitty was good fun.  Krystal is dull, though polished, and I always judge the skinny white queens against Violet Chiacki who started her season just pretty and a bit thick but grew and showed up to have huge CUNT. I just don’t think Krystal has it….and especially not after all-rounders like The Viv and Lawrence have won. 

You’ve got to be clever to get ahead and not sure Ella, Veronica or Scarlet are bright enough so next outs IMO.


----------



## magneze (Oct 2, 2021)

"Why did you come dressed as a wizard?" 😂


----------



## mango5 (Oct 4, 2021)

They filmed during lockdown (while season 2 was airing) so the queens had all sorts of trouble getting materials for their outfits.  Apparently the schedule was brutal too, with most episodes being rushed. No wonder the Dragaton seemed like a fever dream.  And the mini-challenge was very strange, a version of the superlative game from AS6 designed to set Krystal up for a 'learning journey' and rapid rudemption? 


I thought Charity Kase had a fantastic runway and did not deserve the critique.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 8, 2021)

Wilam on the Race Chaser podcast hinted that Ru was eager to film the "International" series so instead of having two to three days per episode, the UK queens sometimes had to film "back to back". Not surprised if things got chaotic or dangerous.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Oct 8, 2021)

Choriza for the win!


----------



## girasol (Oct 9, 2021)

Enjoying weekly outfit recap on Instagram https://instagram.com/dragraceukbbc


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 9, 2021)

I really loved Ella in the first runway.

Hope Krystal doesn’t win for her fashion-y ‘I just glued things on a corset and even then I needed help from several other queens’ outfit.

Great outfits from Kitty, River, Chorizo, Scarlett, Ella, Veronica. Real shame that Veronica’s was meant to be better but she ran out of time.

So glad Scarlett won. Milan was a bit shady to her and I loved Scarlett’s dress.

I hate it when the bottom two early on are both people I like. Am very glad they gave us the recap that Veronica had never lip synced before because I was wondering that!

Honestly I thought it was a draw but I wasn’t that keen on either of their lipsyncs.


----------



## han (Oct 11, 2021)

Skim said:


> Choriza for the win!


Totes agree  

Shame about Veronica. 
I'm glad Krystal didn't win this week, she was great but Scarlett deffo deserved it. 

Kitty and Charity had a lovely bonding session didn't they, they both seem very sweet. 

Ella Vaday really reminds me, when in drag, of Kate Winslet. I thought she was great this week.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 15, 2021)

Mrs SI and The Girl currently at Grimsby Auditorium for the opening night of Rapunzel - The Drag Panto. Mrs SI currently beside herself that Alexis Mateo is in the same town ket alone same building. Also featuring the UK's own Ellie Diamond, and Tamisha Iman ("is coming/for you") and Trinity K Bonet.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 18, 2021)

Krystal was shocked to be picked near the end but does she not remember she already showed that she’s not great at the dancing?

There was TOO MUCH KITTY in the start of this episode. I can’t take the over-excited super-fan thing.

H totally psyched Ella out.

Also Faye and Lee didn’t really seem to help much with the choreo. Bit shit that the groups weren’t properly warned that they would be doing it themselves.

Hated Kitty’s band outfit. Charity’s outfit and verse just didn’t work.

Something very odd about Scarlett’s verse, she forgot the words and the moves and had a noticeable panic.

In the first group, Kitty was the only one who didn’t visibly fuck up the choreo although I think Krystal was best at styling out the mistakes. It was a mess.

Really wanted the ballad guys to win, all my favourite ones. And it was fucking awesome. Just so brilliant and cheesy. Great verses and everything. Loved it. and big lol at Charity thinking it was close.

Loved the sporty spice outfit on Ella. And actually liked Krystal’s baby spice.

Very disappointed Scarlett didn’t do the official dance to the chorus. Very.

Double chantay was only because they are one person down. Scarlett was a bit meh but obviously should have won.


----------



## girasol (Oct 18, 2021)

I think Ru kept both because she couldn't decided who was worse  and luckily they were one down...  It was not a vintage lip sync, that's for sure.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2021)

girasol said:


> I think Ru kept both because she couldn't decided who was worse  and luckily they were one down...  It was not a vintage lip sync, that's for sure.


It was the worst lipsynch I think I’ve ever seen.  They should both have gone home.


----------



## magneze (Oct 18, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> It was the worst lipsynch I think I’ve ever seen.  They should both have gone home.


Yes. I thought that might happen but, yeah already one down. 😬


----------



## mango5 (Oct 23, 2021)

Messy


----------



## smmudge (Oct 23, 2021)

Was a crap task tbh. Sometimes the tasks they get are quite surreal, and I don't really know how they decide who did well and who didn't.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 23, 2021)

B.D.E. as my earworm for the third day running lol


----------



## girasol (Oct 23, 2021)

I love Choriza  ❤️  ❤️


----------



## smmudge (Oct 23, 2021)

Also feel quite uncomfortable about Charity's outfit this week 😕


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 23, 2021)

That acting challenge really confirmed the word that this season was filmed without much time or help.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 23, 2021)

Choriza, wonderful repartee.
Charity giving off a relentless 'no-one understands how great I am' vibe.
Scarlett similar especially the moodiness, interrupting, and thinking the Joan Crawford joke was a lifeline.
Rubbish teamwork. They seem to think that simply letting others talk equates to co-operation but they don't really aim to create a performance that is more than the sum of its parts.
Ru and Michelle talking a lot of inconsistent shit. The only good thing about the meaty tuck remarks were the responses.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 23, 2021)

Loving Charity and Krystal basically arguing over which of them best understands what other people will find funny. Um, neither of you, you’re both pretty niche.

Pissed myself at Choriza making an only fools and horses reference. So incredibly British.

I hate it when they cut the filming so you can’t tell if it went well at all. Although I could tell that Charity was taking over even to the point that she’s counting down when they start and not going on Michelle’s action. And then both of the ads turned out pretty fucking shit!

I feel bad for Scarlett but not impressed by the tantrum.

Scarlett’s lipsync was really great, Charity will give me nightmares with that awful gremlin bollocks.


----------



## girasol (Oct 24, 2021)

A good illustration as to how rushed this series has been was when Scarlett was pouring her heart out about her mum and (I can't remember who she was talking to, Kitty maybe?) the person listening kept on doing their makeup!  It was kinda funny, we laughed, but also a bit wtf?  Heartless?  Rushed?

It's always the same: a queen will have her "moment" when she puts her pain out there and we "get to know the real her and fall in love" but I think it often borders on exploitative pain porn.  I certainly don't need any of that to appreciate a queen's work ethic and personality.  When someone is more guarded about their private life they almost get punished for it, criticised and told to show "the real you".  I really am put off by that aspect of Drag Race and have been since it seems to have become a requirement.  If someone wants to share these things, fine, but it feels like its expected.  I would most definitely not be happy to share such private things with the WORLD.

I do think Scarlett is funny and has more to offer - also, nothing wrong with walking out and taking a breather when it gets too much, obviously the pressure was too much and Scarlett felt hurt and back in a bad place when she felt isolated and couldn't trust anyone.  To me that deserves sympathy not berating.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2021)

girasol said:


> I love Choriza  ❤️  ❤️


She and River Medway are my favourites! Though I quite like Ella too as she seems to just get on with things!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh bugger, just realised I’ve been reading spoilers for the new episode. Tbf that’s ok, when I thought Veronica might go in the design challenge I skipped forward on iplayer, confirmed it, and then could watch the rest of the episode a little sad but not in suspense. 

I used to read the last pages of books before reading the rest as a child too


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 24, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Was a crap task tbh. Sometimes the tasks they get are quite surreal, and I don't really know how they decide who did well and who didn't.





Rebelda said:


> That acting challenge really confirmed the word that this season was filmed without much time or help.



Done and dusted in ten days, apparently.


----------



## magneze (Oct 24, 2021)

Wtf


----------



## mango5 (Oct 24, 2021)

Willam's latest version of the working conditions, somewhat backed up by cast members but with the usual 'gossip and conjecture' caveats.  Likely also in the depths of million-post subreddit threads.


----------



## han (Oct 25, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> She and River Medway are my favourites! Though I quite like Ella too as she seems to just get on with things!


Me too. Choriza, River and Ella are my faves. I also love Kitty for her kindness. 

Poor Scarlett - she really went down the rabbit hole didn't she. She somehow thought that people saying that she should be the next to go meant they didn't like her, which isn't the case at all. 

I'm glad she stayed. Charity was starting to grate, I agree about the gremlin thing, it was getting a bit one-track.


----------



## Skim (Oct 25, 2021)

I really wanted Charity to stay, just in the hope that she’d change it up and surprise us all on the runway. Instead, it was another week of the Rumpelstiltskin schtick: exquisitely executed, but the same old same old. Not crazy about Scarlett, but she pulled it out of the bag for the lip sync.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 29, 2021)

Oof, tough series
I saw ru's face after the lip synch and was like SURELY NOT but it happened! First time ever I think? Felt a a bit harsh, I liked those two, but I could also see why. I though the whole snatch game was lame really, noone was great.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 29, 2021)

The double save earlier in the series that set that up seems like an even weirder decision in hindsight.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> The double save earlier in the series that set that up seems like an even weirder decision in hindsight.


Because that double save wasn’t any better than last night’s lipsynch.  

Also, I thought the double save was because Victoria Scone(?) went out on a medical.  The maths is now all messed up again.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 29, 2021)

Btw. Poor Kitty Scott Claws.  She must’ve been gutted.  Totally thought it would be a joint win.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 29, 2021)

It's gone shit again, the Uk seasons always start off really strong then fall apart. Also what was with Ru advising every single one of them to change their snatch game character when he did the interviews half way through preparing? That was weird. I could have done without macauley culkin.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 29, 2021)

however it is worth it for "gram" norton and allen carr, they have some killer lines every episode still... def the best regular judges across the international drag race schema.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 29, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> It's gone shit again, the Uk seasons always start off really strong then fall apart. Also what was with Ru advising every single one of them to change their snatch game character when he did the interviews half way through preparing? That was weird. I could have done without macauley culkin.


Every recommendation was someone who US audiences would be more familiar with....


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 29, 2021)

marguerita pracatan? no do CHER with a joke spanish accent.

Well maybe he had a point on that one


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 29, 2021)

Ahh they took out all the queen (as in royal queen) references too I just realised.... you might be right, taking out culturally specific things for a more global appeal. That would be disappointing. Guess there won't be an eastenders task this season.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2021)

What bullshit 😠 100% deserved winner, 100% deserved first best loser but the exits!!!!1! Nooooooo! ☹️


----------



## smmudge (Oct 29, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Oof, tough series
> I saw ru's face after the lip synch and was like SURELY NOT but it happened! First time ever I think? Felt a a bit harsh, I liked those two, but I could also see why. I though the whole snatch game was lame really, noone was great.



Nah has defo happened before, quick look up can see it happened S5 and S8. It even has a name, double sashay!


----------



## smmudge (Oct 29, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Ahh they took out all the queen (as in royal queen) references too I just realised.... you might be right, taking out culturally specific things for a more global appeal. That would be disappointing. Guess there won't be an eastenders task this season.



Or maybe they took them out because they know she's died?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 31, 2021)

FINALLY, a reference to the fact it’s called Blankety Blank in the UK!

Ru trying to talk pretty much all of them out of doing characters that are well known in the UK but not so much / at all internationally. Sigh.

I was looking forward to Cilla and Mystic Meg. Glad Choriza stood firm with Margarita Pracatan even though it didn’t quite work.

Gemma Collins has been done to death, but Kitty did a decent job of it.

Nigella Lawson was actually awesome. Clear winner.

Macaulay Culkin was unexpectedly one note.

Charity Shop Sue and Amy Childs were a bit dull.

The granny character needed to be louder / bigger. Which is true of everything Vanity Milan does.

Scarlett’s lime outfit was odd and horrible.

Hard to judge the bottom two out of the four or five that didn’t kill it.

I thought Choriza should have been safe based on her fruit outfit.

Fairly shit lip sync on both parts. Disappointed in Choriza, she had no energy or musicality.


----------



## magneze (Oct 31, 2021)

Choriza seemed to go into the lip sync a bit defeated which is never a good sign.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2021)

I don’t understand why 1. River’s bowl wasn’t a reveal and B. Why she didn’t even have pretty kickers on? 🥺 



🤩


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 4, 2021)

Another dog’s dinner of an episode, with a shoe-horned badge (not that she doesn’t, broadly,  absolutely deserve one), redeemed by an amazing lip synch by the winner of the lip synch singlehandedly cuz who isn’t bored and made slightly uncomfortable by the loser of the lip synch?

Shout out to Krystal completing her transformation into a human being too.

This week was the opposite of last week…in the sense that last week I enjoyed everything _except_ the lip synch 🥳


----------



## magneze (Nov 4, 2021)

Stressful to watch, let alone participate!


----------



## Epico (Nov 4, 2021)

It's all feeling ever so rushed this series, with a real 'ah sod it, that'll do' approach to putting the challenges together - which is a real shame for participants.


----------



## magneze (Nov 5, 2021)

It felt really rushed but, considering the amount of time they had to get ready, incredible what they turned out.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2021)

Best lipsync in a while (just Milan, obv). I was getting annoyed whenever they showed Scarlett! And Alesha Dixon full on got up and dancing. So great. Also loved Milan's last outfit and the reveal.

Very much Scarlett’s time to go.


----------



## han (Nov 9, 2021)

Crystal was robbed I think, even though her little black dress outfit was so basic. Her ugly fugly and fashion fugly more than made up for it, they were absolutely incredible.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 12, 2021)

#TeamChoriza   🤣🥰🍑🍑🍑🍑


----------



## girasol (Nov 12, 2021)

That song is a lot of better than a lot of Rupaul's songs


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 12, 2021)

Eldest saw a poster of Vanity Milan advertising RPDR UK and completely fell in love with the glamour. Mind blown when I told her she was a drag queen 

The best drag runways tend to not have any clothes you’d consider too risqué for a 7 year old to see, so maybe we can watch the final runway together next week.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 12, 2021)

The only one I definitely want to get through to the final is Ella.

I thought Kitty wasn’t great in the acting challenge. I think I’ve come back to my view at the start of the series where she’s just irritating me.

Ella was great, particularly with the facial expressions and such good eyes, and Krystal was really good at the C3PO body language and voice.

I felt sorry for Vanity Milan because the baby body was obscuring some of the bottom half of her face. she still did alright.

Lip sync to win this week. When Milan was safe I was a bit surprised, when Ella wasn’t next it was bloody obvious there was no-one going home! I should have realised as only episode 8 out of 10 duh.

Ella should have out-right won but I’m guessing the judges wanted to see if they could both lipsync as they’ve not had to so far.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 12, 2021)

What FANTASTIC NONSENSE. Making an utter mockery of the whole competition thing, delightful 👑

Roast next week! Hilaire.


----------



## magneze (Nov 12, 2021)

Great episode. 😂


----------



## mango5 (Nov 13, 2021)

Chaos. Fuckery. Rigga Morris.   
If someone is shouting at the TV as the credits roll, is that a sign of good telly? 🍿


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 13, 2021)

That is the first time I have been surprised by the ending ever on the history of the show, so I guess it was good. Totally stupid but good.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2021)

Watched this last night while I was drunk and I’m a bit fuzzy on the details but I think I enjoyed it 👍🏼


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2021)

I totally want Ella to win. I like the way she's kind of just kept her head down and got on with things. Plus she is so attractive both in and out of drag. 

I can see Kitty winning and I can't really criticise anything she's done but I've not warmed to her somehow. 

Krystal looks amazing and is so talented for her age but, for me, she's just not quite as rounded as the other queens.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2021)

I agree QueenOfGoths I like how regal Ella is and that _look_ she does. Am keener and warmer on Kitty as she’s 100% joyful and full of nerve and I do appreciate the “wait wait hold on a sec here’s my specs and my talent agency sign” 😍😬


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 20, 2021)

No practice or coaching on the roast?! Fuck’s sake

Krystal was nearly quite good but just too many age gags. Boring. And upstaged by Veronica from the audience. And then Ru!

Ella was really really great, very happy for her. I think her acting background helped as she’d obviously learned it by heart and it made it flow so well.

You could tell Vanity Milan was uncomfortable from the very first second she was up there. Delivery was awkward and again upstaged by the hecklers!

Kitty was decent, didn’t think the bits at the previous contestants was great but ended well.

Hard to call the lip sync but I don’t really care, Ella to win!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 20, 2021)

I really want Ella to win so I’m not that fussed about this, but did Ella actually roast herself at all? I remember a gag about her name but can’t think of any others!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 20, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I really want Ella to win so I’m not that fussed about this, but did Ella actually roast herself at all? I remember a gag about her name but can’t think of any others!



good point, although i did think they felt quite edited so maybe those bits weren't included


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 20, 2021)

loved Knee Slide into my DMs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2021)

Meh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2021)

Mmmmm. Not my choice but I can see why she won


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 25, 2021)

I thought Ella was just so more polished than the other two in the music thingy. Also loved the outfit.

Really liked Kitty’s catwalk outfit, nicest thing she’s worn the whole series by a thousand miles.

What was going on with Veronica’s last outfit? Impeccable face and then wtf below?

That was the shittest final lipsync I have ever seen. possibly the shittest lipsync ever. Awful. Was Ella even trying?! SO lowkey.

Based on that I expected Kitty to win. How the fuck did Krystal win? Just NO.

Are you kidding? Fuck off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2021)

Sapphireblue said:


> I thought Ella was just so more polished than the other two in the music thingy. Also loved the outfit.
> 
> Really liked Kitty’s catwalk outfit, nicest thing she’s worn the whole series by a thousand miles.
> 
> ...


I was surprised by Ella in the lip synch,
I think her dress hampered her but I also wondered if she was trying for a more understated, playing the character of Dusty Springfield vibe iyswim

I still think she deserved to win even after the lip synch but then I thought Bimini and Davina did as well and I got those wrong!!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 25, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was surprised by Ella in the lip synch,
> I think her dress hampered her but I also wondered if she was trying for a more understated, playing the character of Dusty Springfield vibe iyswim
> 
> I still think she deserved to win even after the lip synch but then I thought Bimini and Davina did as well and I got those wrong!!



Davinia was totally robbed but i was never confident that Ru liked her. Vivienne was so much more American. 

Ella should have won though. or Kitty for the likeability. Krystal is a fucking barbie and i grew to sort of like her but just no.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2021)

I have totally spoiled myself on this ending, but honestly given the outcome I’d rather go into it knowing 

Tbf as a child I would sometimes read the last few pages before starting a book so 🤷‍♀️


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2021)

I also wasn't keen on Krystal's last runway look, she's had some amazing outfits but I didn't like the asthetic of the overly massive boobs, or the chains. 

However I think I'm maybe a bit more traditional in what I like in drag.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2021)

Apparently, Kitty won Miss Congeniality 🤩


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 26, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I also wasn't keen on Krystal's last runway look, she's had some amazing outfits but I didn't like the asthetic of the overly massive boobs, or the chains.
> 
> However I think I'm maybe a bit more traditional in what I like in drag.


They sell all that in H&M 🤐


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 26, 2021)

I knew from about 5 minutes in that Krystal was going to win, and thanks to the editing was convinced it was the right decision. Definitely if you only judged based on that episode, anyway. I am back on form.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 26, 2021)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I have totally spoiled myself on this ending, but honestly given the outcome I’d rather go into it knowing


This.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 26, 2021)

Thought it would be, Krystal is Ru's sort of queen. Not too disappointed, I liked all 3, though thought that Ella deserved it most.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 27, 2021)

There was no way a plus size comedy queen would be the winner 2 seasons in a row so kitty was out; then between ella and Krystal, the backstories were: successfully theatre actor starts doing drag and is instantly really good at it, versus someone who devoted their whole life to it and struggled a lot more to get to the level they're at (which, in the final routine, was probably the best of all 3 anyway). So I can see why.


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2021)

I was rooting for Ella for a long time. But in the last episode I became convinced that Krystal was the worthy winner, and I think she deserved it. Ru loves someone who conquers their demons and has a bit of a journey of growth and Krystal ticked all those boxes. She is wise for her age too. Consistently excellent runways too. Ella will be fine...


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 29, 2021)

han said:


> I was rooting for Ella for a long time. But in the last episode I became convinced that Krystal was the worthy winner, and I think she deserved it. Ru loves someone who conquers their demons and has a bit of a journey of growth and Krystal ticked all those boxes. She is wise for her age too. Consistently excellent runways too. Ella will be fine...


I loved Ella from the beginning but Krystal grew on me. And she was easily the winner on the night. That one will go far....😎


----------



## mango5 (Dec 24, 2021)

According to Entertainment Weekly UK vs the World is coming in January. Apparently filmed around the time they did RPDRUKS3.  It will be air on BBC3 again.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2022)

Everything you need to know about RuPaul's Drag Race: UK vs The World - BBC Three
					






					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Starting 1st Feb, a global RPDR - UK verses the world!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm holding on for this, probably giving S14 a miss. In the meantime, Drag Queens of London is filling the gap. It's from 2014 and I only discovered it a few weeks ago (JFGI to find out where you can watch it).  Enjoying the antics of a baby Baga Chipz


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2022)

JFGI? 
Is this some sort of yoofspeak?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 15, 2022)

han said:


> JFGI?
> Is this some sort of yoofspeak?


If you don't know, you could just fucking google it


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 15, 2022)

Maddy : "I don't want my sexuality to be the storyline here" 
Ru: "SO YOU'RE STRAIGHT HUH? HOW ABOUT THAT HETTY? WANT TO TALK ABOUT BEING STRAIGHT, HMM?"


----------



## han (Jan 15, 2022)

S☼I said:


> If you don't know, you could just fucking google it


Oh god I'm in stitches, I'm not joking


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 2, 2022)

anyone watching the UK vs the world? 

i LOVE the Thailand queen so much, seems so nice, great performance, great lipsyncing (dancing, comedy, expressive face and actually good at the lipsyncing itself and not even her first language!).

bit sad none of the ones i really liked from UK or Canada are on, although i quite like Cheryl. and 2 repeat offenders from US (although i do like Monique, bored of JuJuBee).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2022)

Poor Juju seems tired 🤭 Also *love* Monique. Not sure the atmosphere changed that much other than those already present getting scared when she walked in haha. Miss Hart’s performance! I want it to own on iTunes ✨

Pangina seems l0vely, and so does Janey. Baga can do her schtick, I don’t mind. Blu is a fucking weirdo…so cutesy but absolute balls of steel. I literally woke up thinking about how she volunteered to hold Monique’s gown then made a shit job of it but Monique is still expected to be grateful. Just no, gurl. Don’t mind Cheryl, why not. Jimbo blah and v lucky her meat act hit the spot with the judges.

Who else is there? Oh, poor Lemon! Ha ha. She certainly wasn’t staying after Janey came out looking like that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 3, 2022)

I don't like Jimbo's drag at all, despite its obvious skill. Lemon was really unlucky imo, was looking forward to seeing more of her.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 3, 2022)

I think monique is going to get the bitch edit this series. 

I actually love juju and don't think I can see enough of her 

Gutted about lemon, but she's never been very polished so this sort of competition would just eat her up. 

Why are there only UK season 1 queens!


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2022)

Jujubee was bored herself, I think.  Phoning it in and presumably has pocketed a fee.  

Monique pissing me off.  Clearly thinks she outclasses the rest because of her expensive wardrobe. 

Thought the Dutch queen was fucking lucky.  Talent was shit and while her runway was lovely, Lemon’s was gorgeous, elevated and better themed.  Thought the criticism of Lemon was a bit odd, tbh.  I mean she was totally mid-table, but I’m going to say she was better than Jujubee in both elements.  

And ffs, Baga was just fucking terrible! I liked her princess Di walk-in look, and think the usa queens didn’t get the reference… but her runway was a swing and a miss (the face paint not matching the dress was -imo- inexcusable) and her fucking talent was embarrassing.  The outfit was basic, the song was both badly written and obviously leant heavily on the tired “much better” thing, (which, if you’re going to read Lemon for unoriginality…!) but  the worst thing was that she was trying to match her spoken “ad-libs” to pre-recorded ones, and inevitably getting the timing out.  Presumably she has access to the original track.  Wouldn’t be a big task to have the spoken bits taken out of the mix, just leaving the singing to lip sync to and the shout-outs to do live.  Anyway, I was embarrassed for British drag that she went through.  

Jimbo was great, and the bit where he first opened the talent suitcase really demonstrated a command of physical theatre comedy that’s genuinely impressive.  But… I don’t like him.  I think I felt like that on his season, but I don’t remember why.  The boobs thing feels a bit off… I never like queens whose aesthetic is enormous boobs (feels a bit misogynistic?), so it might be that.  Or perhaps I was just cross at the lack of finished makeup suitable for lipsyncing.  Queens have definitely been read before for not doing lashes and lips and just having face paint under a mask.  

Cheryl was good value. Blu could’ve won it if she hadn’t been the kid who wore uniform on mufti day.  

Pangina was great, but I didn’t think her runway was amazing - the straggly, ratty ponytail was given far too soft a ride, and I’m glad it was gone for the lipsync - the backcombed bunches were fab.  She reminds me oddly of Tia Koffi.  

Tldr? Usa - sticks up their arses
Canada - Lemon v unlucky, Jimbo great but annoying
Netherlands - disappointing
Thailand - impressive
Uk - Baga needs to go. Now.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 9, 2022)

Baga was awful and annoying again. I am SO mad at Pangina for making her outfit. Baga should have gone.

also, why have a three outfit challenge and then judge solely on the last one. 

Jimbo is a dreadful lip-syncer, makes almost no attempt to dance. found them really annoying as well this week.


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2022)

I watched one episode of this and just thought - god this is poor. 

I'm holding out for series 2 of Drag Race España. The first series was up there with the very best seasons of RPDR I think. I have high hopes for the next season.


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2022)

Watched episode 2 of UK v The World. Gosh the standard really isn't great is it? Cheryl Hole (needed to go) ! And wtf - Baga actually stayed! 

But Pangina is fantastic, and I think they were robbed not to win that week.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 10, 2022)

It's a very odd franchise. Juju doesn't want to be there, Baga shouldn't be there. Has the shark jumped over itself?


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> It's a very odd franchise. Juju doesn't want to be there, Baga shouldn't be there. Has the shark jumped over itself?


If you want to be reminded of how good RPDR can be, watch Drag Race España. Seriously good! 

This new series is disappointing so far I think, but Pangina shines out like a jewel. Their cat outfit on the runway in episode 2 was phenomenal, as was their butch queen. Inspired.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 10, 2022)

han said:


> Watched episode 2 of UK v The World. Gosh the standard really isn't great is it? Cheryl Hole (needed to go) ! And wtf - Baga actually stayed!
> 
> But Pangina is fantastic, and I think they were robbed not to win that week.


Quality really does seem sub par, doesn’t it? 

I was surprised the Dutch contestant’s kitty outfit didn’t get called out for cultural appropriation tbh, let alone them winning (despite the jumpsuit being an obvious piece of skill).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 10, 2022)

han where can one find RPDR España?


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> han where can one find RPDR España?











						WOW Presents Plus
					

WOW Presents Plus is the only streaming service featuring Werq The World, UNHhhh with Trixie and Katya, and hundreds of other World of Wonder originals, documentaries, specials, and LGBTQ+ programming.




					www.wowpresentsplus.com


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 16, 2022)

Pangina was great again this week, would have loved to have seen her Liza. amazing runway and lipsync.

i thought JuJuBee did a decent job, they were in the bottom mostly cos of the cheap ass runway look.

Janey also on form in the musical.

i previously loved Mo Heart for their personality but the reading was almost non-existent, not even trying. decent musical apart from the fuckup.

i was starting to hate Jimbo so glad they've gone. fantastic parting line though.

Baga is just awful and needs to go next / last week. i think she really thought she could sulk her way into the part she wanted and the demo of her Liza was embarrassing.


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2022)

I remember watching the first series of Drag Race. And I've just watched Ant & Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway. Quite the journey for that show.


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2022)

For those who have no idea what I'm on about.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Feb 23, 2022)

motherfucker. i'm not sure i can even be bothered to watch the rest of the UK vs the world season.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2022)

I could have happily lost Jujubee for Pangina tbh. I mean, I’d most rather Blu went, or hadn’t even turned up in the first place, but the Austin/Dr Evil _was_ worth watching. Who knows oh well.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 25, 2022)

The rigga morris is spectacular. I found the last episode highly entertaining.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2022)

mango5 said:


> The rigga morris is spectacular. I found the last episode highly entertaining.


The weeping and trembling!! 😂🤣😭


----------



## han (Mar 4, 2022)

Spoiler: Gosh... 



Shocked at the exit of Pangina. Didn't think she deserved to go - I thought it should have been the Dutch one. The way Pangina reacted was a big shock to everyone but shined a light on how much pressure there is in Thailand to win and succeed. Poor Pangina. Hopefully she'll get over this soon as she's so talented and has so much to offer.


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2022)

I thought Pangina was probably the "best" drag queen (i.e. best outfits, creative, fun, talented, i.e. full of charisma, uniqueness, nerve and talent) and it was a shame they be gone.  However, I have a massive soft spot for JuJuBee.  I love the the bits when JuJuBee talks about the show,  such a funny personality...  JuJuBee probably won't win but what a joy to watch!  And the stage presence on the last episode!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 4, 2022)

The whole discussion within the following week’s/most recent episode about Pangina “playing the game” by eliminating Jimbo (as competition) was interesting. Maybe I’m biased as I found Jimbo an annoying, borderline misogynistic arsehole but it’s interesting how no one interpreted it as Pangina perhaps not liking Jimbo that much.

 That whole “I picked this person even though I LUUUURVE them and they’re such an inspiring drag queen and this is so PAINFUL to do” spiel gets on my tits a bit tbh. I’ve never really watched much of All Stars but does anyone ever say “I picked them because I think they’re a twat”? I think that honesty would be both refreshing and hugely entertaining!


----------



## smmudge (Mar 4, 2022)

Jujubee admitting she's been crap on purpose to stay in longer.... while I get it's a great way to play the game, I don't think it helps with the 'legacy'. I hardly remember who won All stars, but I remember the best queens (who always get knocked out). She might have got to the end but there's not all that much to remember. And Ru has the final say anyway.


----------



## han (Mar 5, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> The whole discussion within the following week’s/most recent episode about Pangina “playing the game” by eliminating Jimbo (as competition) was interesting. Maybe I’m biased as I found Jimbo an annoying, borderline misogynistic arsehole but it’s interesting how no one interpreted it as Pangina perhaps not liking Jimbo that much.
> 
> That whole “I picked this person even though I LUUUURVE them and they’re such an inspiring drag queen and this is so PAINFUL to do” spiel gets on my tits a bit tbh. I’ve never really watched much of All Stars but does anyone ever say “I picked them because I think they’re a twat”? I think that honesty would be both refreshing and hugely entertaining!


I agree - I didn't warm to Jimbo AT ALL. He seemed fake to me. 

And yes, the spiel about feeling bad for voting out the competition is silly. Just be honest about it. 

But surely it's better to vote out the weakest ones? Otherwise the standard of the show really slips.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2022)

I liked Janey a lot, and talk about taking defeat on the chin🤩


----------



## girasol (Mar 5, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Jujubee admitting she's been crap on purpose to stay in longer.... while I get it's a great way to play the game, I don't think it helps with the 'legacy'. I hardly remember who won All stars, but I remember the best queens (who always get knocked out). She might have got to the end but there's not all that much to remember. And Ru has the final say anyway.


Is that so?  I missed that. If that's the case I like her even more!  Smart people conserve their energy and save it for the big battles!  And this is war!  (tongue in cheek, obvs).

I did really think JuJuBee was going to get kicked out though, some of the efforts were just a joke and I was thinking there was a loss of edge.  I'm glad it was done on purpose, if that's actually the case, it shows some nerve!


----------



## Skim (Mar 5, 2022)

I just want my leopardskin lady Mo to win 😍


----------



## smmudge (Mar 5, 2022)

girasol said:


> Is that so?  I missed that. If that's the case I like her even more!  Smart people conserve their energy and save it for the big battles!  And this is war!  (tongue in cheek, obvs).



It was a real quick one line in her talking head bit, saying about someone else "oh is she also acting bad to stay in..." picked up because I'd had a hunch the past couple of weeks! Let's face it she's been here enough times to know how to play the game now  yes I'll always have a soft spot for juju as well.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 6, 2022)

Also hated Jimbo and agree i thought Pangina picked them cos they had a really shit week not to elimate the competition.

i actively dislike both of the British queens so JuJuBee or Mo to win!


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 6, 2022)

Sapphireblue said:


> Also hated Jimbo and agree i thought Pangina picked them cos they had a really shit week not to elimate the competition.
> 
> i actively dislike both of the British queens so JuJuBee or Mo to win!


This for me too.  I really like both of the American queens but Mo is my girl


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 9, 2022)

WTAF?
Can't believe the outcome


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 9, 2022)

I thought it was inevitable it would be Blu as it wasn't going to go to a US queen first season and Baga was never going to win two lip syncs. So I wasn't surprised. It's been an odd old series, could have been a fantastic concept but just did not work. In contrast, I've been enjoying the current US series a lot.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 9, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> WTAF?
> Can't believe the outcome



same. Mo deserved to win. wonder if the stupid elimination rules will be changed next time (or on All stars which i think always does the same).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 10, 2022)

Ew Jesus gross 🦈💨


----------



## smmudge (Mar 10, 2022)

I tell you Ru's decisions have been strange for ages, you can see it when you compare it to countries without him. So I wasn't surprised at the outcome except maybe expected Baga to win slightly more!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 11, 2022)

Ok, I’ve spoiled myself as to the ending. Is there any point me watching the last 40 minutes now if it’s just going to be lip syncing, blah blah and the wrong winner?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 11, 2022)

smmudge said:


> I tell you Ru's decisions have been strange for ages, you can see it when you compare it to countries without him. So I wasn't surprised at the outcome except maybe expected Baga to win slightly more!!


I thought you wrote Blagsta there for a second


----------



## smmudge (Mar 11, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Ok, I’ve spoiled myself as to the ending. Is there any point me watching the last 40 minutes now if it’s just going to be lip syncing, blah blah and the wrong winner?



Not really, for sure the most boring ep of the series 🥱


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Ok, I’ve spoiled myself as to the ending. Is there any point me watching the last 40 minutes now if it’s just going to be lip syncing, blah blah and the wrong winner?


Baga is very good value imo, so yes 👍🏼


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 11, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Ok, I’ve spoiled myself as to the ending. Is there any point me watching the last 40 minutes now if it’s just going to be lip syncing, blah blah and the wrong winner?


Sorry, I should have spoilered my post.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 11, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Sorry, I should have spoilered my post.


No it’s completely my responsibility, the show was aired so completely acceptable not spoilering. 

I think I wanted to spoiler myself, iyswim? I wasn’t invested enough to want to avoid doing so


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> Baga is very good value imo, so yes 👍🏼


Hmm.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Hmm.


In the final. When she was sidling off 😂 And “I just don’t get why she’d choose the dancer??”. Proper genuine laughs, those bits were great 👑


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 11, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> I thought it was inevitable it would be Blu as it wasn't going to go to a US queen first season and Baga was never going to win two lip syncs. So I wasn't surprised. It's been an odd old series, could have been a fantastic concept but just did not work. In contrast, *I've been enjoying the current US series a lot.*


On this recommendation I started watching US season 14 during my hungover day off. 

I’m only towards beginning of episode 4 but, whilst I get Jasmine is annoying, there’s something suggestive of possible undiagnosed neurodiversity there and the treatment she’s getting feels quite uncomfortable


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> On this recommendation I started watching US season 14 during my hungover day off.
> 
> I’m only towards beginning of episode 4 but, whilst I get Jasmine is annoying, there’s something suggestive of possible undiagnosed neurodiversity there and the treatment she’s getting feels quite uncomfortable


What platform are you watching this on please, AS? I’ve been watching Monet do the catch up things (name escapes me) on YouTube only ☹️


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 11, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> What platform are you watching this on please, AS? I’ve been watching Monet do the catch up things (name escapes me) on YouTube only ☹️


WOW, which I downloaded today. I think han said the Spanish one is on there too and I also saw the Italian one flash up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 11, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> WOW, which I downloaded today. I think han said the Spanish one is on there too and I also saw the Italian one flash up.


Is it free??


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 11, 2022)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it free??


£5 a month or £50 for the year.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 11, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> On this recommendation I started watching US season 14 during my hungover day off.
> 
> I’m only towards beginning of episode 4 but, whilst I get Jasmine is annoying, there’s something suggestive of possible undiagnosed neurodiversity there and the treatment she’s getting feels quite uncomfortable


I don't want to spoiler you again as I'm further along but I think it becomes increasingly clear that some of the more strident reactions to Jasmine are more about them.


----------



## girasol (Mar 12, 2022)

I loved both of Blu's outfits, on the final and also throughout the whole season - the make up is also stunning.  Ru is obsessed with the "future" of drag and reaching young people so that might explain the choice.  Obviously Pangina would have won if Blu hadn't eliminated her, so it turned out to be a very clever move indeed!

I mean, this is exquisite!  Next level!  Blu also showed that vulnerability that Ru likes to drag out of people so much and can be funny too.


Lots of amazingly, creative looks from Blu here: Blu Hydrangea (@bluhydrangea_) • Instagram photos and videos

Looking back at Mo, these are good - (first one inspired by Sully from Monsters Inc) but it's not quite on the same level IMO.






__





						RuPaul’s Drag Race UK (@dragraceukbbc) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2022)

girasol said:


> Is that so?  I missed that. If that's the case I like her even more!  Smart people conserve their energy and save it for the big battles!  And this is war!  (tongue in cheek, obvs).
> 
> I did really think JuJuBee was going to get kicked out though, some of the efforts were just a joke and I was thinking there was a loss of edge.  I'm glad it was done on purpose, if that's actually the case, it shows some nerve!


Actually, if she was deliberately crap, to stay in, that's pretty damned clever!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 12, 2022)

girasol said:


>



I absolutely loved this one 😍


----------



## han (Mar 12, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I absolutely loved this one 😍


That was incredible wasn't it? One of my faves too - the flashing lights and all!


----------



## girasol (Mar 12, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I absolutely loved this one 😍


Yeah, it's amazing.  Very Vegas + Carnaval.  But I think Blu's outfits were more art+fashion+creative than Mo's as well as having a better finish.  Pangina was the only one who was on the same level, IMO.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 12, 2022)

Yeah tbf I thought Blu had a good chance and don't resent her win. She's a lot better than on her season, you can tell she's a lot more polished. I think she was always primarily an insta queen, but now she's developed some charisma you get from performing too.


----------



## Skim (Mar 12, 2022)

Let us take a moment to remember JuJuBee’s inflatable snake.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 12, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Yeah tbf I thought Blu had a good chance and don't resent her win. She's a lot better than on her season, you can tell she's a lot more polished. I think she was always primarily an insta queen, but now she's developed some charisma you get from performing too.


I was all for Blu until Panginagate!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 12, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I was all for Blu until Panginagate!


Same.i was so happy for her week win and then she ruined it.


----------



## girasol (Mar 12, 2022)

Hate the game, not the player 😉


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 13, 2022)

Agent Sparrow said:


> WOW, which I downloaded today. I think han said the Spanish one is on there too and I also saw the Italian one flash up.


From having looked at WOW properly, it appears to solely consist of various Drag Races and associated dragumentaries


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 14, 2022)

Not getting the Blu hate.  It turned out that all of them would have booted Pangina, except Jujubee.  Mo, Baga, obviously Janey…  don’t see how you can drag Blu for dumping Pangina, and then be Team Mo.  

And, while I understand that Pangina took it harder than most, partly for cultural reasons, that doesn’t make what Blu did any worse than had the reaction been more controlled.  Being emotionally invested in winning shouldn’t protect you from losing.  

Also, I thought Pangina was really graceless and harsh when she returned, and demanded justification. Her sense of entitlement was unendearing - like she thought there was no justification whatsoever for her to go, when actually, her snatch game was bloody dreadful.  She had been amazing in previous weeks, but one bad week has sent home many great queens.  

That said, I thought Mo had it in the bag until that final lipsynch.  The lipsynchs are always edited to favour the winner, so it’s hard to be sure, but I do think Blu’s performance was better.  It was more inventive. Less samey.  It would’ve been hard to say that Mo was the better one in that performance.  

Which is tricky.  RPDRUK usually has a final lipsynch but Ru’s decision is holistic.  If those were the rules for this format, Mo would have won.  But when it all came to be decided on one lipsynch, it woildve been tricky to give the crown to Mo who was… fairly dull.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 15, 2022)

I didn’t like Blu for the lack of charisma, not because she booted Pangina. I think out of all of the final four she was the least pleasant character.


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2022)

I really warmed to Baga towards the end - her vulnerability was really endearing. And she stepped up (should've won Snatch Game I think).

Pangina did not deal with her return gracefully - but hey. She was hurt. 

I think Blu deserved to win tbh. Though I feel much fonder of the other three.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Mar 15, 2022)

i didn't think Pangina was ungraceful bearing in mind she was the victim of a tactical shitshow, but then Jimbo was such a colossal dick in comparison i noticed that more.

also didn't think Pangina's snatch game was dreadful, just mediocre. which i know is often the downfall of a decent queen.

i did not warm to Baga at all, tbh i thought the vulnerability was an act.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 15, 2022)

Sapphireblue said:


> i didn't think Pangina was ungraceful bearing in mind she was the victim of a tactical shitshow, but then *Jimbo was such a colossal dick in comparison i noticed that more.*


Yup. Like the Murpheys…


----------



## mango5 (Sep 8, 2022)

Is anyone ready for season 4? Just May is the only one I recall seeing a few times (at least twice with friendofdorothy). I think she'll do well but I don't think think she'll win.


----------



## magneze (Sep 8, 2022)

Perfect timing. Need a new Queen anyway.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Is anyone ready for season 4? Just May is the only one I recall seeing a few times (at least twice with friendofdorothy). I think she'll do well but I don't think think she'll win.


love Just May!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 23, 2022)

Cherry Valentine has died


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 23, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Cherry Valentine has died


I saw this earlier today. What a tragedy, only 28. They seemed like a genuinely lovely person and did a lot for LGBTQ people from the Traveller and Roma communities as well as working as a nurse throughout the pandemic. RIP


----------



## smmudge (Sep 24, 2022)

Only just saw from the tribute at the end of ep 1. How awful, so young


----------



## magneze (Sep 24, 2022)

Good first episode. Why is the word 'look' spelt 'lewk' in the subtitles though? 😵‍💫


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 25, 2022)

magneze said:


> Good first episode. Why is the word 'look' spelt 'lewk' in the subtitles though? 😵‍💫


That's how it's become spelled through countless episodes of both US and UK versions. To "turn a lewk" and all that.


----------



## JimW (Sep 25, 2022)

In the dictionary! Definition of LEWK


----------



## magneze (Sep 25, 2022)

As someone whose watched every other series with subtitles, this is new to the subtitles. 🤓


----------



## Skim (Sep 25, 2022)

Good start to the new season.


----------



## story (Sep 25, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Cherry Valentine has died




I don’t watch this show but I’d become aware of George Ward and Cherry Valentine elsewhere.
It’s awful news. I was really looking forward to seeing their impact in the wider world in the future.


----------

